# Cubing Marathon Race Thread



## One Wheel (Mar 20, 2017)

This is a puzzle-neutral race thread. Here are the rules:
1. Use your own scrambles, but not hand scrambles if possible.
2. Solves do not need to be done in one sitting, but preferably provide at least a start and end date for the session. 
3. Divide 5 hours by your current global average: that is the minimum value for x. Format is Aox
4. Don't post your scrambles with your times. If you want to post them, put them in a spoiler. 
5. If possible, post a graph of your times, in addition to the list. 

Example:
Puzzle: 3x3
Starting average: 20 seconds
Solves: 1,000 (min 900)
Ao1000: 18.79
[List times]

Feel free to post your goal ahead of time. For me:

Puzzle: 7x7
Starting average: 12:00
Solves: min. 25, Ao50 
Goal average: 9:58


----------



## Malkom (Mar 20, 2017)

This seems like a great idea, I'm In!
Puzzle: Megaminx
Starting average: Global sub 1:07
Solves: min. 270, Ao300
Goal average: 1:03 (hopefully doable, learning PLL atm)


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 27, 2017)

You can run multiple marathons at the same time right? I'm at about a dozen solves on my 7x7 marathon, and have my first sub-10:00 single, but I'm going to add another one:
Puzzle: Megaminx
Starting average: ~3:50
Solves: min 78, Ao100
Goal: sub-3:30 (easily doable if I can learn OCLL)


----------



## TCCuber (Apr 25, 2017)

Puzzle: 3x3x3 With Feet
Starting Average: 42
Solves: Min. 429, AO500
Goal: Sub 40


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 25, 2017)

im gonna do every event except MBLD and FMC
putting them all here so i can track progress and not forget them


Spoiler



2x2
starting avg 3.84
# of solves 4688
goal: sub3
solves: 0

3x3
starting avg 13.83
# of solves 1302
goal: sub13
solves: 0

4x4
starting avg 54.94
# of solves 328
goal: sub50
solves: 0

5x5
starting avg 1:38.61
# of solves 183
goal: sub1:30
solves: 0

6x6
starting avg 3:10.77
# of solves 94
goal: sub2:45
solves: 0

7x7
starting avg 4:44.26
# of solves 63
goal: sub4:00
solves: 0

BLD
starting avg 1:15.46
# of solves 239
goal: sub1:00
solves: 0

OH
starting avg 25.29
# of solves 712
goal: sub22
solves: 0

Feet
starting avg 1:32.19
# of solves 195
goal: sub1:15
solves: 0

Mega
starting avg 1:23.01
# of solves 217
goal: sub1:12
solves: 0

Pyra
starting avg 5.65
# of solves 3186
goal: sub5
solves: 0

Skewb
starting avg 6.31
# of solves 2583
goal: sub5.62
solves: 0

SQ1
starting avg 14.93
# of solves 1206
goal: sub14
solves: 0

Clock
starting avg 9.95
# of solves 1809
goal: sub9
solves: 0

4BLD
starting avg 6:41.14
# of solves 45
goal: sub6:00
solves: 0

5BLD
starting avg 27:33.74
# of solves 11
goal: sub17:00
solves: 0

for global averages, i used my sessions from last month because i wanted to


overall goal: finish in 2 years (no, seriously)
i'll report back at the end of every month to see how many solves i've done
this is gonna take a while

End of April 2017: decided not to start until the beginning of May


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 26, 2017)

Let's see how this works out

Puzzle: 3x3x3
Solves: 10,000
Starting Average: around 15.50
Goal: Lower
Deadline: idk like maybe the end of the year

I'll post updates every 1,000 solves


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 26, 2017)

This would've been cool for my 2x2 session where I have 15000 solves, and almost halfed my time. I might try with another event soon


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 26, 2017)

Puzzle: Megaminx
Starting Average: 80 seconds
Solves Required: 225
Solves Completed: 250


Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-16
solves/total: 250/250

single
best: 58.49
worst: 1:34.89

mean of 3
current: 1:12.52 (σ = 5.79)
best: 1:05.68 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 5
current: 1:10.81 (σ = 3.53)
best: 1:06.19 (σ = 1.84)

avg of 12
current: 1:10.79 (σ = 3.60)
best: 1:09.40 (σ = 5.10)

avg of 50
current: 1:12.62 (σ = 4.41)
best: 1:11.73 (σ = 4.93)

avg of 100
current: 1:12.39 (σ = 4.77)
best: 1:12.24 (σ = 4.82)

Average: 1:15.55 (σ = 5.38)
Mean: 1:15.58

Time List:
1:21.18, 1:20.80, 1:17.45, 1:18.90, 1:21.70, 1:21.19, 1:23.86, 1:18.43, 1:18.57, 1:21.53, 1:18.38, 1:21.54, 1:21.81, 1:22.50, 1:10.42, 1:23.15, 1:24.32, 1:20.51, 1:23.48, 1:22.15, 1:16.91, 1:11.59, 1:15.25, 1:14.47, 1:27.48, 1:16.96, 1:19.50, 1:23.39, 1:30.74, 1:20.86, 1:27.54, 1:23.81, 1:32.16, 1:24.99, 1:22.76, 1:34.89, 1:26.70, 1:22.80, 1:11.25, 1:21.85, 1:22.93, 1:34.81, 1:24.52, 1:24.35, 1:12.50, 1:21.22, 1:16.17, 1:24.32, 1:22.94, 1:21.57, 1:18.60, 1:16.37, 1:24.28, 1:11.61, 1:16.64, 1:13.47, 1:19.87, 1:18.56, 1:34.65, 1:21.39, 1:22.97, 1:28.81, 1:24.90, 1:24.97, 1:28.42, 1:19.26, 1:06.97, 1:09.29, 1:22.34, 1:24.34, 1:19.06, 1:19.92, 1:12.58, 1:16.00, 1:19.09, 1:14.29, 1:11.36, 1:08.36, 1:09.09, 1:15.81, 1:10.89, 1:22.01, 1:19.86, 1:16.12, 1:13.13, 1:23.41, 1:23.34, 1:15.58, 1:17.73, 1:05.22, 1:27.84, 1:18.79, 1:18.24, 1:16.91, 1:18.74, 1:13.01, 1:21.46, 1:06.30, 1:13.37, 1:23.91, 1:14.40, 1:11.02, 1:09.43, 1:14.70, 1:16.36, 1:13.54, 1:17.04, 1:19.91, 1:07.54, 1:11.40, 1:23.36, 1:19.67, 1:11.37, 1:13.76, 1:14.46, 1:15.60, 1:02.24, 1:09.16, 1:06.12, 1:19.63, 1:27.44, 1:10.84, 1:16.21, 1:22.84, 1:15.00, 1:09.36, 1:11.17, 1:07.59, 1:15.75, 1:15.50, 1:18.15, 1:10.74, 1:11.93, 1:18.06, 1:03.62, 1:14.06, 1:12.81, 1:22.53, 1:06.67, 1:07.10, 1:20.84, 1:18.19, 1:01.49, 1:11.73, 1:23.75, 1:17.07, 1:17.15, 1:04.82, 1:13.62, 1:05.47, 1:08.27, 1:03.28, 1:12.84, 1:06.29, 1:06.69, 1:16.58, 1:22.54, 1:08.99, 1:18.78, 1:04.19, 1:15.82, 1:12.29, 1:21.33, 1:10.52, 1:08.76, 1:11.41, 1:13.73, 1:16.01, 1:14.55, 1:19.39, 1:16.04, 1:16.09, 59.59, 1:13.03, 1:09.64, 1:14.82, 1:00.22, 1:05.57, 1:14.31, 1:07.10, 1:13.92, 1:23.45, 1:11.95, 1:03.40, 1:15.20, 1:15.67, 1:14.35, 1:20.60, 1:06.20, 1:10.99, 1:21.92, 1:11.80, 1:07.91, 1:02.45, 1:16.12, 1:01.83, 1:15.26, 1:15.62, 1:09.12, 1:18.55, 1:09.43, 1:09.65, 1:17.59, 1:17.06, 1:23.23, 1:12.88, 1:07.08, 1:05.77, 1:15.02, 1:10.22, 1:14.98, 1:01.65, 1:20.75, 1:20.50, 1:14.40, 1:14.25, 1:16.04, 1:09.06, 1:10.15, 1:10.52, 1:17.52, 1:19.24, 1:14.04, 1:09.61, 1:12.42, 1:11.87, 1:12.65, 1:21.23, 1:17.40, 1:09.82, 58.49, 1:18.06, 1:19.01, 1:07.62, 1:02.86, 1:22.17, 1:14.24, 1:06.36, 1:14.70, 1:15.87, 1:08.48, 1:05.80, 1:11.83, 1:12.14, 1:03.72, 1:13.22, 1:06.59, 1:12.45, 1:18.34, 1:06.76


Goal: 70 seconds
Resulting Average: 72 Seconds
Starting Date: Beginning of April
Ending Date: May 16 2017

I will be primarily using handscrambles


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 26, 2017)

Here is so I can get some good 3x3 practice in for the rest of the year.

Puzzle: 3x3 2H
Cube(s) used: Valk 3
Starting avg: 13.8s
Solves req: >16000
Solves com: 202
Goal avg: Sub 12
Start date: April 20th
End date: Preferably December 31st.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 26, 2017)

FMC 100 solves
Current average 26-27

Goals: total time: 100 hours lol
Average: sub 25.5
Deadline: end of summer vacation (September 1st)


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 26, 2017)

Took long enough, but here's my first one:

7x7 Ao50, goal 9:58
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-26
avg of 50: 10:58.53

Time List:
12:33.82[Start Ao50 3/20/17], (12:50.99), (12:48.19), 11:41.54, 10:55.22, 9:58.31, 11:21.32, 11:39.40, 11:35.71, 10:58.51, 10:51.23, 10:13.01, 10:29.95, 11:40.51, 11:04.41, 11:24.02, 11:18.34, 12:14.79, 12:47.83, 12:38.98, (13:12.05), 11:21.19, 10:14.99, 10:52.52, 11:45.92, 10:49.50, 9:35.33, 10:17.94, 10:11.91, 9:49.71, 10:06.75, 11:47.76, 11:24.00, 12:25.31, 10:30.98, 9:55.47, 10:06.22, 10:51.13, 12:43.34, 9:43.52, 10:00.07, 10:53.36, 10:47.53, 10:49.72, 9:55.67, (8:51.70), 10:03.01, (9:29.76), (8:52.33), 10:25.40

There's progress there, but still pretty close to a minute off my goal. Some nice singles in there (for me): the 9:35 took over 20 seconds off my PB, and then this morning 8:51 took another 44 seconds off, followed by 8:52 just three solves later.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 4, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> Let's see how this works out
> 
> Puzzle: 3x3x3
> Solves: 10,000
> ...


First 1000 done
session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)



Spoiler: Stats for 1st 1000



number of times: 1000/1000

session average: 15.69 (σ = 1.44)
session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)

current mean of 3: 15.04 (σ = 0.66)
best mean of 3: 12.42 (σ = 1.55)

current average of 5: 15.86 (σ = 0.93)
best average of 5: 12.98 (σ = 0.81)

current average of 12: 15.36 (σ = 1.05)
best average of 12: 13.86 (σ = 1.49)

current average of 50: 15.69 (σ = 1.39)
best average of 50: 14.51 (σ = 1.02)

current average of 100: 15.76 (σ = 1.50)
best average of 100: 14.83 (σ = 1.30)

best time: 10.62
worst time: 23.07


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 5, 2017)

event: 4x4
puzzle: Qiyi wuque
Starting avg: 52ish
Solves Req: 2500
Solves Comp: 103
Target avg: 44-47 
Start date: May 2nd
Deadline: July 20th


----------



## One Wheel (May 8, 2017)

50 solves into my Megaminx Ao100, my Ao50 is at 3:36.48. I might make 3:30 Ao100

Times:
3:30.15, (4:20.25), 4:00.86, 3:38.87, 4:14.69, 3:40.70, 3:24.77, 3:59.87, 3:33.56, (5:53.00), 3:40.42, 3:19.46, 3:22.63, 3:52.00, 3:40.01, 3:56.67, 3:59.84, 3:18.20, 4:12.25, 3:19.67, (2:58.99), (2:50.57), 3:09.25, 3:44.18, 4:01.12, 3:06.61, 3:17.18, 3:57.20, 4:00.25, 3:31.60, 3:52.91, 3:30.02, 3:23.93, 3:30.24+, 3:15.03, 3:21.11, (3:03.60), 3:29.43, 3:44.36, 3:48.86, 3:30.12, (4:32.79), 3:37.37, 3:22.88, 3:09.28, 3:46.58, 3:26.09, 3:12.33, 3:25.93, 3:46.62


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 15, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> First 1000 done
> session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
> 
> 
> ...


First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
*Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)

Total average 15.61*



Spoiler: stats for 2nd 1000 solves



number of times: 1000/1000

session average: 15.47 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)

current mean of 3: 16.33 (σ = 0.80)
best mean of 3: 12.24 (σ = 1.26)

current average of 5: 15.71 (σ = 0.27)
best average of 5: 12.28 (σ = 1.21)

current average of 12: 15.18 (σ = 0.83)
best average of 12: 13.29 (σ = 1.20)

current average of 50: 15.20 (σ = 1.19)
best average of 50: 14.21 (σ = 1.50)

current average of 100: 15.26 (σ = 1.27)
best average of 100: 14.63 (σ = 1.49)

best time: 10.82
worst time: 22.93


----------



## GenTheThief (May 17, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Puzzle: Megaminx
> Starting Average: 80 seconds
> Solves Required: 225
> Solves Completed: 250
> ...


So, 2 seconds off target. Not bad

Let's do this again!

Puzzle: Megaminx
Starting Average: 72 seconds
Solves Required: 250
Solves Completed: 260
Goal: 65 seconds
*Resulting average: 70*
Starting Date: May 16 2017
Ending Date: May 26 2017

Again, I will have to primarily use handscrambles.


----------



## One Wheel (May 18, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Puzzle: Megaminx
> Starting average: ~3:50
> Solves: min 78, Ao100
> Goal: sub-3:30 (easily doable if I can learn OCLL)



Ao100: 3:30.56 So close!

3:30.15, (4:20.25), 4:00.86, 3:38.87, 4:14.69, 3:40.70, 3:24.77, 3:59.87, 3:33.56, (5:53.00), 3:40.42, 3:19.46, 3:22.63, 3:52.00, 3:40.01, 3:56.67, 3:59.84, 3:18.20, 4:12.25, 3:19.67, 2:58.99, (2:50.57), 3:09.25, 3:44.18, 4:01.12, 3:06.61, 3:17.18, 3:57.20, 4:00.25, 3:31.60, 3:52.91, 3:30.02, 3:23.93, 3:30.24+, 3:15.03, 3:21.11, 3:03.60, 3:29.43, 3:44.36, 3:48.86, 3:30.12, (4:32.79), 3:37.37, 3:22.88, 3:09.28, 3:46.58, 3:26.09, 3:12.33, 3:25.93, 3:46.62, 3:10.48, (2:50.84+), 3:13.31, 3:34.15, 3:54.75, 3:18.12, 3:06.34, 3:47.71, 3:22.34, 3:32.62, 3:00.61, 3:59.74, 3:23.37, 3:12.65, 3:52.78, 3:07.20, 3:39.84, 3:08.07, 2:55.47, (2:51.15), 3:09.18, (5:00.06), 3:18.06, 2:55.80, 3:45.89, 3:12.91, 3:48.36, 3:37.36, 3:06.23, 3:16.74, 3:34.94, (2:48.01), 2:57.92, 3:22.94, 3:56.36, 3:10.40, 3:36.96, 3:57.01, (5:25.73+), (2:50.41), 3:41.10, 3:28.61, 3:21.10, 2:58.41, 3:45.33, 3:32.65, 3:39.10, 3:25.26, 3:19.08, 3:44.85

Next goal:
Puzzle: 6x6
Starting average: Current Ao100 is 6:52.55
Solves: min 43; Ao100
Goal: 5:30


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 20, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
> *Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
> 
> Total average 15.61*
> ...


First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
*Third 1000: session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)*

*Total Average = 15.36*


Spoiler: Stats for 3rd 1000



number of times: 1000/1000

session average: 14.80 (σ = 1.32)
session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)

current mean of 3: 14.43 (σ = 1.10)
best mean of 3: 12.18 (σ = 0.75)

current average of 5: 15.04 (σ = 0.17)
best average of 5: 12.65 (σ = 0.23)

current average of 12: 15.49 (σ = 1.69)
best average of 12: 13.45 (σ = 0.78)

current average of 50: 15.49 (σ = 1.36)
best average of 50: 14.06 (σ = 1.18)

current average of 100: 15.27 (σ = 1.41)
best average of 100: 14.29 (σ = 1.30)

best time: 9.80
worst time: 24.03


----------



## One Wheel (May 20, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
> Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
> *Third 1000: session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)*
> 
> ...



That's a nice improvement!


----------



## Malkom (May 20, 2017)

Time to stop sucking at 4x4
Puzzle 4x4
Starting average: ~53, been getting a lot of sub 50 lately so it may be a little better
Solves: min 333, Ao350
Goal average: 47ish
Gone from 58 to 53 in about a week so this should definitely be possible.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 20, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> That's a nice improvement!


Yeah I think I hit the cubing equivalent of a growth spurt


----------



## GenTheThief (May 27, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Puzzle: Megaminx
> Starting Average: 72 seconds
> Solves Required: 250
> Solves Completed: 260
> ...


Um, improvement nearly nonexistent.

I'll update this post every every 100 solves with the separate averages until I hit sub-60 or something.

1. 1:10.82 May 26
2. 1:09.06 May 28
3. 1:08.05 May 31
4. 1:08.24 June 2
5. 1:07.82 June 19
6. 1:08.95 July 13
7. 1:03.66 April 7 2018


----------



## Malkom (May 27, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Um, improvement nearly nonexistent.
> 
> I'll update this post every every 100 solves with the separate averages until I hit sub-60 or something.
> 1. Ao100 1:10.82


Or you could join the megaminx race to sub-X.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 28, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Or you could join the megaminx race to sub-X.


Cool, a and b both done.

I've tried counting the moves on westlund and balint solves that i've done, and they seem to be about the same as zz-spike, but I'm not very good at either of those methods, so it's not an entirely accurate representation.
You're pretty fast and I was wondering if you could count the moves in a couple of your solves just to see what you get.


----------



## Malkom (May 29, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Cool, a and b both done.
> 
> I've tried counting the moves on westlund and balint solves that i've done, and they seem to be about the same as zz-spike, but I'm not very good at either of those methods, so it's not an entirely accurate representation.
> You're pretty fast and I was wondering if you could count the moves in a couple of your solves just to see what you get.


Just S2L or whole solves?


----------



## GenTheThief (May 30, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Just S2L or whole solves?


whole solves, if you can
I just counted 3 solves and got

F2L+Spike - - -50, 48, 46
EO - - - - - - -12, 12, 17
Rest of S2L - -78, 57, 81
LL - - - - - - - -35, 38, 18
Total - - - - - 175, 155, 162

I don't know if this is utterly horrible, standard or good. It's about the same as the solves I get with other methods though.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 1, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> im gonna do every event except MBLD and FMC
> putting them all here so i can track progress and not forget them
> 
> 
> ...



may 2017 update:



Spoiler



2x2
starting avg 3.84
# of solves 4688
goal: sub3
solves: 160

3x3
starting avg 13.83
# of solves 1302
goal: sub13
solves: 280

4x4
starting avg 54.94
# of solves 328
goal: sub50
solves: 35

5x5
starting avg 1:38.61
# of solves 183
goal: sub1:30
solves: 20

6x6
starting avg 3:10.77
# of solves 94
goal: sub2:45
solves: 21

7x7
starting avg 4:44.26
# of solves 63
goal: sub4:00
solves: 3

BLD
starting avg 1:15.46
# of solves 239
goal: sub1:00
solves: 27

OH
starting avg 25.29
# of solves 712
goal: sub22
solves: 140

Feet
starting avg 1:32.19
# of solves 195
goal: sub1:15
solves: 21

Mega
starting avg 1:23.01
# of solves 217
goal: sub1:12
solves: 25

Pyra
starting avg 5.65
# of solves 3186
goal: sub5
solves: 80

Skewb
starting avg 6.31
# of solves 2583
goal: sub5.62
solves: 150

SQ1
starting avg 14.93
# of solves 1206
goal: sub14
solves: 1070

Clock
starting avg 9.95
# of solves 1809
goal: sub9
solves: 50

4BLD
starting avg 6:41.14
# of solves 45
goal: sub6:00
solves: 6

5BLD
starting avg 27:33.74
# of solves 11
goal: sub17:00
solves: 3



i also have a spreadsheet i'll be using from now on which has my monthly times and percentage of solves done so that's nice


----------



## Malkom (Jun 1, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> whole solves, if you can
> I just counted 3 solves and got
> 
> F2L+Spike - - -50, 48, 46
> ...


Haven't solved in a while, may be worse than usual, hopefully the low TPS helps that.

F2L----47, 54, 51
S2L---- 80, 80, 88
LL------40, 56, 29 4 flip + bunny + Q2 on the second and easy CO + PLL on the third
Total---167, 190, 168


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

I think that it's time to think about getting sub-1 on 4x4.

Goal: sub-1 min
solves: 200
starting average: 1:02
deadline: end of summer


----------



## LemonCuberIGuess (Jun 5, 2017)

Time to learn CLL!!!
Puzzle: 2x2
Cube: Chuwen
Current Average: 5.5ish
Goal average: sub 3.5
Number of solves: 10000
Current Number: 0
deadline: End of summer.


----------



## Malkom (Jun 5, 2017)

4x4 is dumb, I'll do some 3x3 aswell to make it bearable.
Puzzle: 3x3
Starting average: current Ao100 12.37
Solves: 1500 (min 1455)
Goal: sub-12


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Malkom said:


> 4x4 is dumb


Translation: 4x4 is awesome


----------



## Malkom (Jun 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> 4x4 is awesome


Translation: megaminx is awesome


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 14, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
> Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
> *Third 1000: session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)*
> 
> *Total Average = 15.36*


First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
Third 1000: session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)
*Fourth 1000: session mean: 14.74 (σ = 1.74)*

*Total Average = 15.20*



Spoiler: stats for 4th 1000



current mean of 3: 14.50 (σ = 0.69)
best mean of 3: 11.84 (σ = 1.56)

current average of 5: 13.76 (σ = 1.00)
best average of 5: 12.12 (σ = 1.25)

current average of 12: 13.83 (σ = 0.90)
best average of 12: 12.67 (σ = 0.98)

current average of 50: 14.45 (σ = 1.15)
best average of 50: 13.33 (σ = 1.08)

current average of 100: 14.51 (σ = 1.29)
best average of 100: 13.78 (σ = 1.10)

best time: 9.34
worst time: 24.00


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 25, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
> Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
> Third 1000: session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)
> *Fourth 1000: session mean: 14.74 (σ = 1.74)*
> ...


First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
Third 1000: session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)
Fourth 1000: session mean: 14.74 (σ = 1.74)
*Fifth 1000: session mean: 14.62 (σ = 1.73)

Total Average: 15.09
*



Spoiler: Stats for 5th 1000



session average: 14.56 (σ = 1.31)
session mean: 14.62 (σ = 1.73)

current mean of 3: 14.37 (σ = 0.91)
best mean of 3: 11.80 (σ = 1.25)

current average of 5: 14.49 (σ = 0.79)
best average of 5: 12.73 (σ = 0.85)

current average of 12: 14.79 (σ = 1.01)
best average of 12: 13.30 (σ = 0.83)

current average of 50: 14.45 (σ = 1.04)
best average of 50: 13.89 (σ = 1.02)

current average of 100: 14.59 (σ = 1.26)
best average of 100: 14.15 (σ = 1.21)

best time: 9.19
worst time: 21.64


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 29, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I think that it's time to think about getting sub-1 on 4x4.
> 
> Goal: sub-1 min
> solves: 200
> ...


Never mind, I didn't even need 200 solves. sub-1 now.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 8, 2017)

New marathon!
I just got back into Feet and I want to get significantly faster.

Similar to my megaminx post, I'll just update with each ao100

My goal for the end of the year is sub-40 global, but I think if I practice consistently, I might be able to hit that before school starts. For now, though I'm just going for sub-45

1. 50.14


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jul 10, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
> Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
> Third 1000: session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)
> Fourth 1000: session mean: 14.74 (σ = 1.74)
> ...


First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
Third 1000: session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)
Fourth 1000: session mean: 14.74 (σ = 1.74)
Fifth 1000: session mean: 14.62 (σ = 1.73)
*Sixth 1000: session mean: 14.39 (σ = 1.73)*

*Total Average: 14.97*



Spoiler: 6th 1000 stats



current mean of 3: 12.69 (σ = 1.57)
best mean of 3: 11.52 (σ = 0.70)

current average of 5: 13.92 (σ = 1.83)
best average of 5: 11.71 (σ = 0.06)

current average of 12: 13.33 (σ = 1.23)
best average of 12: 12.82 (σ = 1.49)

current average of 50: 14.27 (σ = 1.24)
best average of 50: 13.56 (σ = 1.32)

current average of 100: 14.70 (σ = 1.44)
best average of 100: 13.82 (σ = 1.17)

best result: 8.62
worst result: 24.35


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 14, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Next goal:
> Puzzle: 6x6
> Starting average: Current Ao100 is 6:52.55
> Solves: min 43; Ao100
> Goal: 5:30



Ok, so I started this at solve #410 in my 6x6 session on cstimer, and 90 solves in my rolling Ao100 is 6:02.32. Progress, but I'm not going to cut another 30 seconds in the next 10 solves. So since I'm at an even 500 solves I'm going to set a new goal:

Puzzle: 6x6
Starting Average: 6:02.32
Solves: min 50, Ao1000
Goal: Sub-4:30 Ao1000
This one might take a while.

Update:
135 solves into this Ao1000 I have a rolling Ao100 of 5:40.03. I doubt I'll make a sub-4:30 Ao1000, so I'm changing my goal: sub-4:30 Ao100, with a sub-4:00 Ao5 and sub-3:30 single. Current PB single stands at 4:33.36.

Update 3/22/19:
at 1250 solves, Ao1000 stands at 5:25.80, Ao100 at 4:49.26. PB single is 3:41.13


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jul 19, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
> Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
> Third 1000: session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)
> Fourth 1000: session mean: 14.74 (σ = 1.74)
> ...


First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
Third 1000: session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)
Fourth 1000: session mean: 14.74 (σ = 1.74)
Fifth 1000: session mean: 14.62 (σ = 1.73)
Sixth 1000: session mean: 14.39 (σ = 1.73)
*Seventh 1000: session mean: 13.96 (σ = 1.61)*

*Total Average: 14.82
*


Spoiler: Stats for the 7th 1000



current mean of 3: 12.85 (σ = 1.05)
best mean of 3: 10.77 (σ = 2.62)

current average of 5: 13.19 (σ = 0.79)
best average of 5: 11.29 (σ = 1.26)

current average of 12: 13.85 (σ = 0.90)
best average of 12: 12.54 (σ = 1.16)

current average of 50: 13.52 (σ = 1.26)
best average of 50: 13.16 (σ = 0.96)

current average of 100: 13.44 (σ = 1.22)
best average of 100: 13.26 (σ = 1.05)

best result: 8.08
worst result: 19.55


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 19, 2017)

I didn't make my 4x4 at all.
I'm also changing my 3x3 one, will start after my upcoming comp

event: 3x3
puzzle: Valk 3
Start date: Jul 23rd
Solves req: 12'000
Solves comp: 500
by: Dec 31st.
Goal: at least be low 12s. (13.6 now)


----------



## Malkom (Jul 22, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Time to stop sucking at 4x4
> Puzzle 4x4
> Starting average: ~53, been getting a lot of sub 50 lately so it may be a little better
> Solves: min 333, Ao350
> ...





Malkom said:


> 4x4 is dumb, I'll do some 3x3 aswell to make it bearable.
> Puzzle: 3x3
> Starting average: current Ao100 12.37
> Solves: 1500 (min 1455)
> Goal: sub-12


I'll cancel these, dont care enough to practice.
But mega is always fun

Event: megaminx
Puzzle: Yuxin
Starting average: ~58.5
Solves: 600 (min 513)
Goal average: sub58

E: I can't math, min number of solves is 308.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 22, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Event: megaminx
> Puzzle: Yuxin



How hard would it be to put magnets in the Yuxin megaminx?


----------



## Malkom (Jul 22, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> How hard would it be to put magnets in the Yuxin megaminx?


As hard as the galaxy I think, they are very similar.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 22, 2017)

Malkom said:


> As hard as the galaxy I think, they are very similar.


Bummer. Thanks, though!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 31, 2017)

*Event: 2x2*
Cube: YueHun
Starting global average: 2.9
Minimum: ~6200
Goal: 10000, final 1000 sub 2.7
Deadline: October 1

Changes over 200 solves, from #800 to #1000.

*Progress: 1000 (10%) *_[+200 (+2%)]_
Current ao100: 2.86 _[+0.06]_
Current ao1000: 2.89 _[---]_
Best sniggle: 0.82 (R' F R F' U2) _[+/-]_
Best avg5: 1.90 _[+/-]_
Best avg12: 2.21 _[+/-]
_
*Time Distribution:*
0: 1 (0.1%) _[+/- (-0.0%)]_
1: 44 (4.4%) _[+9 (+0.0%)]_
2: 567 (56.7%) _[+117 (+0.5%)]_
3: 32.2 (32.2%) _[+62 (-0.3%)]_
4: 44 (4.4%) _[+8 (-0.1%)]_
5: 12 (1.2%) _[+2 (-0.1%)]_
6: 2 (0.2%) _[+/- (-0.1%)]_
7: 1 (0.1%) _[+/- (-0.0%)]_
8: 1 (0.1%) _[+1 (+0.1%)]_
9: 2 (0.2%) _[+/- (-0.1%)]_
10: 1 (0.1%) _[+/- (-0.0%)]_

DNF: 3 (0.3%) _[+1 (+0.1%)]_

<3: 612 (61.2%) _[+126 (+0.5%)]_
>3: 388 (38.8%) _[+72 (-0.5%)]_


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Aug 3, 2017)

First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
Third 1000: session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)
Fourth 1000: session mean: 14.74 (σ = 1.74)
Fifth 1000: session mean: 14.62 (σ = 1.73)
Sixth 1000: session mean: 14.39 (σ = 1.73)
Seventh 1000: session mean: 13.96 (σ = 1.61)
*Eighth 1000: session mean: 14.27 (σ = 1.63)*

*Total Average: 14.75*
*


Spoiler: Stats for the 8th 1000



current mean of 3: 13.51 (σ = 2.05)
best mean of 3: 11.15 (σ = 1.41)

current average of 5: 14.63 (σ = 1.41)
best average of 5: 12.01 (σ = 1.04)

current average of 12: 14.21 (σ = 1.05)
best average of 12: 12.63 (σ = 1.39)

current average of 50: 14.84 (σ = 1.09)
best average of 50: 13.27 (σ = 1.11)

current average of 100: 14.50 (σ = 1.29)
best average of 100: 13.51 (σ = 1.07)

best result: 9.15
worst result: 21.11


*


----------



## Malkom (Aug 7, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Event: megaminx
> Puzzle: Yuxin
> Starting average: ~58.5
> Solves: 600 (min 513)
> ...


Ao600: 57.89
Mo600: 57.90
Median of 600: 57.85

Time distribution
45-50: 8
50-55: 105
55-60: 334
60-65: 140
65-70: 13

Best AoX
Ao1: 48.28
Mo3: 51.38 PB
Ao5: 53.44
Ao12: 55.01 PB
Ao50: 56.81 PB
Ao100: 57.25 PB

Pretty good, way too many sup1 though. 



Spoiler: Times and scrambles



Generated by Block Keeper on Mon Aug 07 2017
Solves: 600/600
Mean: 57.90
Median: 57.85
σ(s.d): 3.46
1. 57.45 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
2. 58.96 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
3. 59.55 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
4. 1:01.74 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
5. 54.32 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
6. 1:00.37 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
7. 57.09 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
8. 56.77 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
9. 57.38 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
10. 58.43 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
11. 59.55 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
12. 54.64 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
13. 59.25 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
14. 53.14 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
15. 49.13 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
16. 59.91 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
17. 56.80 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
18. 55.19 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
19. 58.34 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
20. 1:03.01 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
21. 53.99 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
22. 52.23 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
23. 53.18 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
24. 54.21 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
25. 56.42 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
26. 57.94 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
27. 1:01.58 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
28. 58.16 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
29. 59.72 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
30. 1:05.26 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
31. 50.83 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
32. 55.92 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
33. 57.26 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
34. 54.27 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
35. 55.71 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
36. 1:03.91 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
37. 53.59 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
38. 53.02 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
39. 57.10 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
40. 55.54 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
41. 56.83 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
42. 49.05 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
43. 1:02.34 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
44. 50.41 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
45. 59.32 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
46. 57.23 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
47. 53.79 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
48. 1:00.56 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
49. 54.18 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
50. 1:06.80 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
51. 55.91 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
52. 56.14 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
53. 58.31 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
54. 58.65 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
55. 59.76 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
56. 57.07 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
57. 1:02.12 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
58. 1:03.79 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
59. 59.14 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
60. 49.35 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
61. 58.09 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
62. 1:00.22 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
63. 59.25 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
64. 57.77 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
65. 57.04 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
66. 57.67 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
67. 53.04 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
68. 58.77 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
69. 58.31 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
70. 56.66 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
71. 1:02.36 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
72. 54.71 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
73. 49.52 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
74. 58.72 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
75. 1:01.52 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
76. 53.18 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
77. 51.63 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
78. 58.00 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
79. 57.38 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
80. 55.08 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
81. 59.62 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
82. 1:06.93 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
83. 54.57 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
84. 59.13 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
85. 1:02.60 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
86. 56.42 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
87. 58.52 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
88. 56.00 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
89. 1:01.29 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
90. 59.52 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
91. 59.60 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
92. 56.20 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
93. 58.40 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
94. 56.35 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
95. 59.16 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
96. 1:02.19 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
97. 1:03.02 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
98. 55.45 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
99. 54.98 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
100. 59.50 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
101. 57.19 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
102. 1:01.56 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
103. 1:00.34 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
104. 58.30 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
105. 57.38 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
106. 48.72 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
107. 52.84 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
108. 56.36 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
109. 52.65 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
110. 58.41 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
111. 54.50 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
112. 57.85 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
113. 55.30 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
114. 58.06 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
115. 59.96 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
116. 58.86 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
117. 1:09.89 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
118. 55.06 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
119. 55.63 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
120. 1:01.56 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
121. 1:02.72 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
122. 52.24 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
123. 50.29 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
124. 59.23 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
125. 1:05.04 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
126. 54.42 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
127. 53.40 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
128. 58.33 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
129. 59.93 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
130. 58.98 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
131. 50.20 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
132. 57.69+ (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
133. 57.36 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
134. 1:01.70 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
135. 55.47 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
136. 1:05.42 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
137. 1:01.08 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
138. 57.97 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
139. 58.47 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
140. 56.24 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
141. 59.69 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
142. 1:00.23 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
143. 53.74 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
144. 1:00.93 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
145. 55.71 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
146. 57.51 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
147. 53.26 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
148. 55.22 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
149. 57.90 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
150. 58.23 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
151. 57.84 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
152. 51.99 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
153. 55.34 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
154. 57.78 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
155. 1:02.02 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
156. 58.28 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
157. 1:02.53 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
158. 57.04 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
159. 56.41 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
160. 1:02.68 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
161. 1:03.50 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
162. 57.60 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
163. 1:01.68 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
164. 54.25 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
165. 56.75 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
166. 1:04.08 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
167. 59.20 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
168. 55.37 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
169. 59.77 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
170. 57.60 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
171. 1:02.42 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
172. 56.73 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
173. 56.14 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
174. 56.19 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
175. 1:00.64 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
176. 59.30 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
177. 56.58 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
178. 56.03 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
179. 55.71 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
180. 58.84 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
181. 59.26 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
182. 51.58 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
183. 1:04.67 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
184. 58.62 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
185. 54.55 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
186. 58.67 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
187. 1:04.66 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
188. 56.27 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
189. 56.88 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
190. 58.06 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
191. 1:04.60 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
192. 56.24 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
193. 1:03.31 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
194. 56.39 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
195. 51.17 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
196. 56.51 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
197. 48.98 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
198. 55.23 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
199. 54.32 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
200. 1:00.64 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
201. 54.98 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
202. 1:00.93 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
203. 57.90 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
204. 58.26 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
205. 57.58 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
206. 1:02.88 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
207. 56.97 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
208. 1:01.10 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
209. 58.86 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
210. 1:01.35 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
211. 55.83 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
212. 55.08 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
213. 56.99 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
214. 59.98 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
215. 1:00.66 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
216. 58.28 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
217. 56.53 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
218. 58.90 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
219. 1:01.08 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
220. 58.96 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
221. 56.07 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
222. 1:01.52 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
223. 1:00.15 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
224. 59.16 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
225. 57.12 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
226. 59.06 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
227. 55.98 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
228. 55.80 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
229. 58.91 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
230. 58.94 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
231. 59.91 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
232. 1:00.18 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
233. 58.63 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
234. 58.94 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
235. 50.98 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
236. 59.88 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
237. 56.92 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
238. 54.55 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
239. 56.05 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
240. 1:00.51 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
241. 50.85 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
242. 58.99 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
243. 58.60 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
244. 1:04.26 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
245. 56.59 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
246. 56.65 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
247. 1:03.45 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
248. 51.97 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
249. 58.62 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
250. 58.19 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
251. 55.10 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
252. 53.91 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
253. 59.72 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
254. 56.07 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
255. 1:01.05 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
256. 55.13 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
257. 56.07 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
258. 1:00.06 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
259. 1:05.40 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
260. 50.03 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
261. 58.09 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
262. 56.99 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
263. 1:01.39 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
264. 57.48 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
265. 1:00.18 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
266. 1:00.06 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
267. 58.50 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
268. 56.32 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
269. 59.93 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
270. 57.92 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
271. 57.43 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
272. 54.93 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
273. 56.36 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
274. 1:00.79 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
275. 1:01.85 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
276. 1:04.42 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
277. 56.71 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
278. 58.48 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
279. 56.95 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
280. 51.75 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
281. 58.04 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
282. 56.48 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
283. 1:03.82 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
284. 1:03.67 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
285. 1:01.30 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
286. 54.69 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
287. 1:00.63 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
288. 56.66 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
289. 1:02.09 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
290. 57.33 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
291. 59.53 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
292. 57.09 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
293. 1:01.97 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
294. 56.10 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
295. 1:01.64 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
296. 56.58 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
297. 56.51 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
298. 1:01.25 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
299. 57.67 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
300. 55.83 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
301. 57.43 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
302. 53.40 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
303. 57.80 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
304. 58.16 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
305. 57.80 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
306. 59.32 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
307. 1:02.27 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
308. 1:08.61 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
309. 59.54 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
310. 58.01 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
311. 57.82 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
312. 1:02.70 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
313. 57.70 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
314. 1:02.99 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
315. 57.67 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
316. 58.02 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
317. 57.78 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
318. 57.07 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
319. 57.89 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
320. 59.38 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
321. 1:01.00 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
322. 58.53 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
323. 51.66 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
324. 1:00.45 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
325. 59.30 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
326. 57.24 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
327. 57.21 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
328. 56.73 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
329. 1:03.31 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
330. 54.40 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
331. 1:03.24 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
332. 55.51 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
333. 57.24 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
334. 1:02.63 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
335. 58.24 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
336. 1:01.52 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
337. 48.28 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
338. 52.31 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
339. 53.55 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
340. 1:00.39 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
341. 55.59 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
342. 54.62 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
343. 57.39 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
344. 55.20 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
345. 56.56 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
346. 53.87 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
347. 58.84 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
348. 58.64 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
349. 59.31 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
350. 56.19 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
351. 54.89 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
352. 1:00.39 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
353. 1:00.67 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
354. 55.30 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
355. 55.47 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
356. 1:01.05 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
357. 57.87 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
358. 1:02.72 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
359. 57.73 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
360. 59.91 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
361. 1:01.87 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
362. 1:00.30 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
363. 59.25 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
364. 56.83 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
365. 56.85 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
366. 58.86 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
367. 54.49 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
368. 53.03 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
369. 58.96 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
370. 57.24 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
371. 1:03.04 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
372. 52.23 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
373. 53.21 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
374. 1:01.41 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
375. 55.83 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
376. 58.48 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
377. 57.84 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
378. 51.70 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
379. 56.29 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
380. 1:04.70 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
381. 54.38 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
382. 1:07.56 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
383. 54.10 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
384. 1:00.56 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
385. 57.14 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
386. 1:00.59 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
387. 54.30 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
388. 1:06.01 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
389. 58.23 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
390. 59.09 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
391. 59.69 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
392. 53.74 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
393. 51.66 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
394. 1:02.15 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
395. 57.77 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
396. 1:02.41 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
397. 55.10 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
398. 56.14 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
399. 1:00.61 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
400. 58.04 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
401. 54.47 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
402. 57.50 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
403. 1:02.21 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
404. 56.26 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
405. 1:03.55 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
406. 56.71 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
407. 1:01.30 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
408. 57.73 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
409. 56.20 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
410. 1:00.44 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
411. 57.73 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
412. 1:00.54 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
413. 59.23 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
414. 56.19 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
415. 58.17 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
416. 56.24 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
417. 1:04.70 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
418. 59.94 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
419. 52.23 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
420. 1:00.27 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
421. 56.31 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
422. 58.28 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
423. 58.96 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
424. 53.30 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
425. 1:00.57 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
426. 56.00 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
427. 58.92 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
428. 1:00.37 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
429. 53.53 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
430. 1:04.55 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
431. 1:01.10 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
432. 56.46 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
433. 52.67 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
434. 56.82 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
435. 53.50 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
436. 54.15 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
437. 52.58 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
438. 57.21 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
439. 54.91 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
440. 57.95 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
441. 56.10 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
442. 57.62 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
443. 59.16 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
444. 58.28 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
445. 1:02.32 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
446. 58.33 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
447. 52.33 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
448. 1:04.42 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
449. 1:01.49 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
450. 57.43 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
451. 59.88 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
452. 50.37 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
453. 59.99 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
454. 57.68 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
455. 57.77 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
456. 53.60 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
457. 1:03.70 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
458. 58.50 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
459. 1:03.91 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
460. 56.68 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
461. 56.66 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
462. 1:02.68 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
463. 1:00.68 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
464. 1:01.41 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
465. 1:00.95 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
466. 1:01.07 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
467. 55.71 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
468. 55.22 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
469. 55.76 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
470. 1:05.83 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
471. 58.53 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
472. 1:01.83 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
473. 55.95 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
474. 59.18 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
475. 54.13 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
476. 51.32 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
477. 1:00.88 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
478. 58.89 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
479. 59.77 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
480. 57.97 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
481. 1:00.52 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
482. 58.47 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
483. 1:00.18 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
484. 59.35 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
485. 1:00.95 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
486. 52.60 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
487. 53.41 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
488. 52.46 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
489. 57.19 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
490. 58.87 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
491. 1:03.95 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
492. 54.18 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
493. 53.33 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
494. 1:07.10 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
495. 55.90 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
496. 58.75 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
497. 56.75 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
498. 57.38 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
499. 57.78 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
500. 53.65 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
501. 1:00.49 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
502. 49.93 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
503. 57.91 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
504. 1:02.31 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
505. 57.17 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
506. 59.72 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
507. 54.61 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
508. 59.81 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
509. 1:00.15 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
510. 57.60 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
511. 55.41 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
512. 1:03.78 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
513. 54.71 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
514. 59.79 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
515. 56.80 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
516. 1:04.93 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
517. 55.37 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
518. 56.73 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
519. 57.80 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
520. 57.12 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
521. 51.14 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
522. 52.73 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
523. 59.38 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
524. 53.66 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
525. 58.31 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
526. 58.57 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
527. 1:01.61 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
528. 56.59 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
529. 57.16 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
530. 56.83 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
531. 59.21 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
532. 57.41 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
533. 57.90 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
534. 59.67 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
535. 57.21 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
536. 50.19 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
537. 55.88 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
538. 1:01.30 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
539. 1:00.42 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
540. 52.53 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
541. 1:01.66 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
542. 52.87 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
543. 55.15 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
544. 1:00.81 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
545. 52.67 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
546. 59.84 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
547. 1:03.72 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
548. 55.93 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
549. 54.54 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
550. 55.97 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
551. 53.11 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
552. 58.99 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
553. 51.24 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
554. 1:03.24 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
555. 54.52 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
556. 1:00.69 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
557. 56.32 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
558. 54.38 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
559. 1:01.27 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
560. 1:00.61 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U')
561. 59.27 (R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
562. 54.13 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
563. 59.31 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
564. 57.85 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
565. 53.65 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
566. 1:01.78 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
567. 1:01.03 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
568. 53.55 (R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U')
569. 56.60 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U')
570. 55.54 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
571. 54.50 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
572. 1:01.13 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
573. 55.97 (R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
574. 56.15 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
575. 59.06 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U)
576. 1:00.66 (R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
577. 57.04 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U)
578. 56.29 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U)
579. 57.34 (R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
580. 1:01.93 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
581. 58.18 (R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
582. 56.72 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
583. 57.38 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
584. 59.04 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U')
585. 59.52 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
586. 57.48 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
587. 1:00.03 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
588. 56.71 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
589. 1:01.25 (R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
590. 59.06 (R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U)
591. 59.26 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U')
592. 54.03 (R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U)
593. 1:01.56 (R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U)
594. 59.47 (R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
595. 59.98 (R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U')
596. 51.99 (R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U)
597. 50.92 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U')
598. 1:05.62 (R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U)
599. 55.52 (R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U')
600. 1:02.26 (R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U')


----------



## applezfall (Aug 7, 2017)

Puzzle:megaminx(yuxin)
starting:2:35
minimum:100
goal:150 sub 2
deadline:16 August This year
edit:k I failed I only did 45 solves and I only have 1 day to finish leleel


----------



## Malkom (Aug 7, 2017)

Event: 5x5
Puzzle: Wushuang
Starting average: no idea, somewhere between 1:35 and 1:45
Solves: 200 (min 180)
Goal: 1:33ish


----------



## Malkom (Aug 26, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Event: 5x5
> Puzzle: Wushuang
> Starting average: no idea, somewhere between 1:35 and 1:45
> Solves: 200 (min 180)
> Goal: 1:33ish



Not what I hoped but still a 5+ seconds improvement without practice.
I should've been a little better, quite a few good sessions (1:33-1:37) where accidentally done in another cstimer session.

avg of 200: 1:38.48

Best AoX
Single: 1:25.66
Mo3: 1:29.79
Ao5: 1:32.61
Ao12: 1:35.98
Ao50: 1:37.79
Ao100: 1:37.99



Spoiler: times



1:35.71, (1:29.34), 1:37.73, 1:43.81, 1:40.71, 1:40.05, 1:41.64, 1:40.37, 1:31.14, 1:35.37, 1:32.81, 1:42.92, 1:43.24, 1:34.24, 1:42.74, 1:31.40, 1:39.60, 1:40.21, 1:34.01, 1:44.21, 1:36.57, 1:42.97, (1:28.07), 1:42.88, 1:41.34, 1:37.80, 1:38.21, 1:32.54, 1:38.87, (1:48.03), 1:32.44, 1:44.29, 1:31.74, 1:34.40, (1:48.04), 1:43.74, 1:35.90, 1:38.80, 1:40.67, 1:36.81, 1:42.64, 1:38.08, (1:26.75), 1:43.91, 1:31.79, 1:38.74, (1:46.71), 1:32.34, 1:36.44, 1:44.14, 1:38.57, 1:40.66, 1:39.70, 1:40.57, 1:39.51, 1:42.81, 1:34.02, 1:36.04, 1:30.57, 1:33.44, 1:38.74, 1:44.74, 1:44.49, 1:33.32, 1:30.21, 1:35.81, 1:35.80, 1:39.65, 1:33.84, 1:45.47, 1:41.40, 1:40.48, 1:35.60, 1:33.80, 1:43.87, 1:40.73, 1:45.10, (1:29.10), (1:29.04), 1:41.07, 1:39.67, (1:27.07), 1:39.51, 1:42.07, 1:35.67, 1:42.80, 1:36.70, 1:38.38, 1:40.64, 1:44.00, (1:51.10), 1:37.98, (1:25.66), (1:27.27), 1:36.44, 1:40.67, 1:35.37, 1:44.08, (1:28.07), 1:43.51, (1:48.54), 1:43.50, 1:35.02, 1:31.73, 1:42.81, 1:33.21, 1:45.90, 1:39.97, 1:33.82, 1:34.15, 1:41.87, 1:35.91, 1:39.27, 1:32.90, 1:36.86, 1:43.07, 1:43.04, 1:42.51, 1:41.33, 1:32.50, 1:38.84, 1:35.31, 1:31.64, 1:43.46, 1:44.46, 1:35.87, 1:42.16, 1:39.36, 1:32.06, 1:38.69, 1:44.58, 1:35.56, 1:33.98, 1:44.92, 1:39.32, 1:42.71, 1:38.61, 1:41.96, 1:39.62, 1:33.63, 1:35.68, 1:38.05, 1:31.36, 1:39.27, 1:31.31, 1:33.53, (1:45.99), 1:35.76, 1:35.19, (1:46.92), 1:31.27, 1:38.64, (1:29.03), 1:40.15, 1:31.67, 1:43.24, 1:40.06, 1:34.41, 1:41.70, 1:36.63, 1:34.49, 1:35.76, 1:44.07, 1:31.89, 1:43.63, (1:47.24), 1:34.90, 1:39.27, 1:39.39, 1:39.01, 1:42.65, 1:32.97, 1:37.74, (1:47.87), 1:35.50, 1:44.17, 1:43.40, 1:39.24, 1:39.82, 1:34.24, 1:36.97, 1:40.36, 1:43.57, 1:35.70, 1:41.23, 1:41.97, 1:30.46, 1:41.90, 1:41.87, 1:29.56, 1:41.28, 1:38.43, 1:34.70, 1:44.46, 1:35.76, 1:35.19, 1:43.50, 1:42.83, 1:42.87, (1:50.37)



Next race 
Event: 2x2
Puzzle: weipo
Starting average: 4ish
Solves: 4500 (min 4500)
Goal: not sucking at CLL, low 3 average


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Aug 31, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
> Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
> Third 1000: session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)
> Fourth 1000: session mean: 14.74 (σ = 1.74)
> ...


First 1000: session mean: 15.72 (σ = 1.84)
Second 1000 : session mean: 15.52 (σ = 1.84)
Third 1000: session mean: 14.85 (σ = 1.74)
Fourth 1000: session mean: 14.74 (σ = 1.74)
Fifth 1000: session mean: 14.62 (σ = 1.73)
Sixth 1000: session mean: 14.39 (σ = 1.73)
Seventh 1000: session mean: 13.96 (σ = 1.61)
Eighth 1000: session mean: 14.27 (σ = 1.63)
*Ninth 1000: session mean: 14.08 (σ = 1.56)

Total Average: 14.68*



Spoiler: Stats for the 9th 1000



current mean of 3: 15.48 (σ = 1.55)
best mean of 3: 11.25 (σ = 2.38)

current average of 5: 15.48 (σ = 1.55)
best average of 5: 11.63 (σ = 0.40)

current average of 12: 14.69 (σ = 1.44)
best average of 12: 12.50 (σ = 1.10)

current average of 50: 14.07 (σ = 1.26)
best average of 50: 13.33 (σ = 1.19)

current average of 100: 14.09 (σ = 1.18)
best average of 100: 13.62 (σ = 1.29)

best result: 8.50
worst result: 20.24


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 2, 2017)

Lets see how this goes.

event: 3x3
cube: UM w/ green GES (this will probably change a lot)
goal: sub-10
starting average: 11
solves: 4000
deadline: end of year


----------



## applezfall (Oct 3, 2017)

ok
event: pyra
cube:xmd
goal:3.5
starting average:3.8
solves idk 1000+
deadline:28 october(my next comp wish me luck)


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 3, 2017)

applezfall said:


> ok
> event: pyra
> cube:xmd
> goal:3.5
> ...


This is intentionally a pretty laissez faire thread, but the original suggestion was to do enough solves to total 5 hours of solve time. At 3.8 seconds that would be just under 4,800 solves. May I suggest an Ao5000?


----------



## applezfall (Oct 3, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> This is intentionally a pretty laissez faire thread, but the original suggestion was to do enough solves to total 5 hours of solve time. At 3.8 seconds that would be just under 4,800 solves. May I suggest an Ao5000?


lol I have 5500solves in my pyra session(I started that in june)


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm 169 solves into my 6x6 race and making good progress: Ao100 is just under 5:30 now, with PBs for 1/3/5/12/50 at 4:23.69/ 4:33.16/4:48.74/5:08.25/5:17.29. I'm going to add a second goal:

Gigaminx
Current Ao5 (after 6 solves): 28:00.30
Min. 11 solves
Goal: Sub-22:00 Ao12


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 20, 2017)

About 6500 solves into my 2x2 session.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 20, 2017)

I average 3.4 and I have done around 800 solves


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 9, 2017)

Tell Me if I do this wrong.

3x3
GTS2M Lite
Starting Average 24
Goal sub 20 with 4LLL
1000 solves
By July 4th

And then after 1000 solves I edit this and start over?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2017)

Hey - I just realized how well this will work for this:

Puzzle: 7x7x7 BLD
Starting average: ~50:00
Solves: min 6, Ao6
Goal average: 45:00
By end of 2018.
The catch is I'm looking for an actual valid Ao6; that means I have to get only one DNF out of my last 6 attempts. I'm hoping I can get my accuracy up again to where it's good enough to do that by end of next year. Lately I've been missing most of my attempts, so I have a long way to go to get my accuracy back where this would be possible.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 14, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Tell Me if I do this wrong.
> 
> 3x3
> GTS2M Lite
> ...


Yep. You can edit it or just post again. No need to necessarily put an end date on it, but if it helps motivate you go for it. Why are you specifying 4LLL? I've been stalling for a couple of years on full OLL, but full PLL isn't that bad.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 14, 2017)

Just to specify I guess. I’m learning CLL (Know like 12) for 2x2 as thats a goal I am working towards a bit harder. Full PLL in next on the list. I know like 9 already. T-Y-Aa-Ab- Edge only. Oh, and How long do I have to do it. Surely it wont take me over a few months, is that okay.


----------



## DhruvA (Nov 15, 2017)

3x3 with feet
Starting average- 40 seconds
Ao500 (Min 300)
Goal- 36 seconds
By March 2018


----------



## CarterK (Dec 3, 2017)

Starting average: 4.2
ao5000 (min4286)
goal - 3.8
By North Star Cubing Challenge.

I'm going to use my last ao500 to determine the average.




Spoiler: 500 solves



Best so far:
Single: 1.08
ao5: 2.06
ao12: 3.03
ao50: 3.54
ao100: 3.82





Spoiler: 1000 solves



Best so far:
Single: 1.08
ao5: 2.06
ao12: 2.72
ao50: 3.18
ao100: 3.45
ao1000: 4.12
aolast500: 3.79
Good improvement. Just realized that I got the sub 3.8 ao500 already. Lets keep it up.





Spoiler: 1500 Solves



Best so far:
Single: 0.99
ao5: 2.06
ao12: 2.72
ao25: 2.90
ao50: 3.18
ao100: 3.45
ao200: 3.62
ao500: 3.69
ao1000: 3.79
aolast500: 3.79





Spoiler: 2000 solves



Single: .99? (a .06 snuck in there)
ao5: 1.97
ao12: 2.43
ao25: 2.80
ao50: 3.18
ao100: 3.45
ao200: 3.62
ao500: 3.69
ao1000: 3.76
ao2000: 3.96
aolast500: 3.83


I got a stackmat at this point


Spoiler: oops i missed 2500. 3000 solves



ao5: 1.97 (got 2.00 with stack)
ao12: 2.37
ao25: 2.80
ao50: 3.01
ao100: 3.09
ao200: 3.22
ao500: 3.41
ao1000: 3.51
ao2000: 3.65
aolast500: 3.43
aolast 1000: 3.51


Working on cutting down my movecount on layers.


Spoiler: 3500



ao5: 1.97
ao12: 2.37
ao25: 2.80
ao50: 3.00
ao100: 3.05
ao200: 3.22
ao500: 3.39
ao1000: 3.45
ao2000: 3.55
aolast500: 3.55
aolast 1000: 3.49



Ok so I seemed to miss the last couple, but now I'm done. Here are the results

ao5: 1.97
ao12: 2.16
ao25: 2.56
ao50: 2.71
ao100: 2.89
ao200: 3.01
ao500: 3.13
ao1000: 3.23
ao2000: 3.31
ao5000: 3.60

I really underestimated how much I could improve. I improved from 4.2 to 3.2 over this time. My aolast500 is 3.25. I learned so much over this time. Thank you to Cale Schoon (@Cale S) for helping me with a lot of stuff, like algs and layers. I'm hoping for non-polish WR by the end of the year.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 31, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Lets see how this goes.
> 
> event: 3x3
> cube: UM w/ green GES (this will probably change a lot)
> ...


lol no, still averaging 11 seconds. PB ao100 dropped though.

New goal:

event: 5x5
cube: cubicle wushuang M
goal: sub-1:27
starting average: 1:29-1:30
solves: 200
deadline: Novacube 2018


----------



## MattP98 (Jan 31, 2018)

Ohey, this could help motivation some. Guess I'll set a few goals, deadline for all is say end of March:



Spoiler



5x5:
Current average: 2:20
Goal: Sub 2:00
Ao250 (min. 215)

Clock:
Current average: 15
Goal: Sub 12
Ao2000

Megaminx:
Current average: 2:30
Goal: Sub 2:00
Ao200

Skewb:
Current average: 6.8
Goal: Sub 5
Ao4500 (min. 4412)


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Feb 13, 2018)

Puzzle: 3x3
Beginning Average: 10.3
Solves: ao2000, min 1748
Goal: Sub-10.2
By The End of March

I'll post updates every 200 solves.



Spoiler: 200 Solves In



Stats:
Best Single: 7.167
Best Ao5: 9.139
Best Ao12: 9.440
Best Ao25: 9.680
Best Ao50: 9.782
Best Ao100: 10.055
Average So Far: 10.234
Percent of Solves That Are Sub-10: 41.5%


Spoiler: Times



1. 9.793 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D U2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 F' U F' U' L' U B'
2. 10.153 U F2 D R2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U L U R B' L D2 B2 F2 R'
3. 11.146 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 F R2 D' B' F' R B' D' L R'
4. 11.921 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 U L' B2 F' U R B' F L2
5. 10.386 L2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B' F2 D' L2 U B2 R' B2 D'
6. 12.505 F R' F2 B' U' R' L' B' L' D2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 U
7. 10.842 D2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 F L2 B2 R' B D U' R D2 B U2 B D2
8. 10.554 U2 L2 F U2 B' D2 L2 B L2 D2 F2 R' D2 L B2 D R' U2 R' B R'
9. 11.635 R F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D U2 L2 D R' U2 B R2 D U R' F R2
10. 9.298 L2 F U2 B' F' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 R B2 D F' L D R' D R2 U
11. 11.706 D2 R' F2 D L' F U' D2 B' D L2 D R2 D B2 L2 R
12. 10.138 U D2 L B2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 R U' B' D2 F2 U B U B2
13. 11.033 L2 U F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R B2 U L F D L2 F' U F
14. 7.167 U F D F' B' U B' R B' R U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2
15. 9.423 B' R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D' B U' L2 R' D U F'
16. 9.820 U L2 B' D2 F R2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 U L2 F' L U' B F
17. 10.484 B2 D' L' F' R2 L B2 D' F R' U2 B2 D2 R F2 R B2 U2 L' B2
18. 8.714 F R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B D2 F' L' D R D2 B' D' U' L F2 U
19. 9.883 D2 U2 B D2 F U2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 R D2 R2 D L2 B' F' L'
20. 10.825 R' U L B2 R L F L' B D F' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2
21. 11.577 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B' D L B2 F2 R' B2 R B
22. 10.275 D U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' B' U' B2 D2 F U' R' D2
23. 10.497 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D F2 L U' L2 U R' F R2 B2 U' R'
24. 10.529 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 B R U B' D F2 U2 F' D L' R2
25. 10.720 F' U' L D' F' B2 R L' D' R U2 R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 B2 D' L2 D2
26. 9.969 D2 L2 D' R2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 L U R F' L' D' F' U2 L B'
27. 9.964 F' L D' L' U L' D' F R' F U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 B U2 R2
28. 9.063 U2 F' D2 B R2 B' F2 D2 R2 B F' R' F R' F D' L' B' L2 F2
29. 9.849 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 D' B2 D' R B' F2 D U'
30. 10.585 R2 B L2 U L B' R' U2 L U R2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 D
31. 11.011 B2 R2 D R B' D2 L U B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L B2 D2
32. 13.922 D2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 F U2 F2 R' D2 F' R2 D R U B F R'
33. 9.313  U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 U' R2 B R2 U2 L' D2 U' R' F D2 F
34. 10.267 U' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R F' D2 L' U L' R' U' B2
35. 10.954 L' F' R D2 F' B' L' U' F' D2 R' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2
36. 10.665 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' L' F R U F' D R U2 R2
37. 10.097 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B F R2 L D' U' F' U F2 D R'
38. 10.895 B2 R2 L F' U' R D' F' L B' D2 F D2 B' U2 B L2 F D2
39. 8.882 D F R2 B2 F D2 F D2 U2 B' U2 R2 U L' F R2 B2 L2 R' U
40. 9.826 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 B R2 D R B' U' F U F' L2 U'
41. 10.345 U F' L' D' R U' R U D2 R U2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B'
42. 10.882 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 B D2 R' D2 L2 F' D' B' D2 U2 R F'
43. 9.675 U' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U R2 F2 D B L D L' F2 L2 B' L U'
44. 8.881 L2 F R2 B U' F2 D' F R' U2 B D2 L2 U2 B R2 F2 B' U2 F2
45. 9.012 R' B D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 U B R D' R B' L2 F2 D'
46. 10.550 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 F' U2 F2 L' D2 R B2 R2 B'
47. 9.994 D' R' U' B' U2 B2 U' L2 F' U D2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L
48. 10.026 U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 U' B' L' D' F' R D U2 L' D' R2
49. 10.961 L2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' F' L' D R2 D' F' R' B U' F2
50. 9.773 D' R U' B D' R D' F' L2 U2 F R2 D2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 R'
51. 11.143 F U L2 D F2 U2 F2 U R2 U B U R' D' L F D2 F2 D'
52. 11.174 D2 F' R2 F L2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' D R2 U B' L' U' F'
53. 9.202 F' U R2 L' B' R' B2 D2 R2 U R2 F L2 F B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B
54. 9.297 L F2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U R2 B2 D L' D2 R B R F2 R2 U2 F2
55. 9.937 B' L' B R' U L' F2 U D' L' D2 L2 B D2 L2 B' L2 F R2 F'
56. 9.456 U L' F2 R F' D' R' U F' R L2 B2 L' U2 L D2 F2 R U2 R'
57. 10.738 U2 L2 U' F L U R' U F L' B2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 R2
58. 9.585 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F D2 U' F' R' B U L' B'
59. 8.820 U2 R2 U2 B R D B U2 D' L F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 D' R2 F2
60. 11.038 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D B2 F2 R D L2 U2 F R' D L' U'
61. 10.570 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 R' U' R2 F' R D L2 U F2 L' B
62. 11.793 D' U2 B2 U2 R U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L D' L2 B' F L D L' U
63. 10.072 F L2 B2 R B' R2 D' B L' B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2
64. 10.523 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 L' U' L R F2 U' F2 U2 B
65. 11.648 F D R F' U2 R2 D' L R2 U2 B L2 F' L2 F' U2 B' U'
66. 9.438 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 L D' F2 R2 D R' D F U2 R'
67. 10.883 B R' F2 D2 L B2 R D2 U2 R D2 B' L2 B2 D' F2 R B L D
68. 11.640 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' F' D2 L R U B D2 R U' L
69. 10.785 R2 D2 R2 L F B' D L B' D2 F' D2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 D2
70. 13.809 D L2 U2 L U2 R' D2 F2 L' R2 D2 R' B L R F' D L2 B2 L' B2
71. 10.893 R F2 D2 B U' F U' R B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 L2 D' R
72. 9.948 D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D U2 L R U B L R' B' U' R' F2
73. 9.943 U L F' B' L' U B U2 R' U2 F' R2 B L2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 B'
74. 11.883 D2 R2 B' R2 B U2 L2 F' D' R D2 B' R B2 D2 B2 R' U2
75. 9.969 L' R' B2 R F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 F R' U' B' U2 R' F R' U
76. 10.549 F L2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B D' F' U R D' B' L D U2
77. 11.769 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D U R2 B' D R B' L' F2 D F' D
78. 9.005 R' U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L' U B' D R' F2 D F' D
79. 10.757 F' U2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' R F' D U L2 D L' F
80. 10.233 R2 U' L2 U2 F L D2 F U2 B2 R B2 R' U2 L' F2 R L2 F'
81. 9.753 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D B2 F2 L2 B' F' R D U F2 U2 L' B L2
82. 10.881 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 R D' R' U L' F2 U R B' R'
83. 11.168 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' F R D' B' L R' F' U B'
84. 10.905 U' B2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 D' F L B R' B2 R F D2
85. 11.470 F' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F' R2 D2 U' L D' F
86. 10.260 R U L' B' R2 L' F' U F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 L U'
87. 10.738 D R2 B2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 U F' D R B' R F' D U'
88. 10.249 B' U B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U L' U' R2 B2 D L' F U' L2
89. 10.960  F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 L U L' U F' U' B2 D' U2 L
90. 9.072 R B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D2 F2 L' F R D B L U L2
91. 11.017 L' U2 R2 U2 R D2 R U2 B2 L R2 F' D B' U L2 B U R2
92. 10.641 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D U R2 U' L2 F U R' U2 F2 D L U L' U
93. 10.769 F2 D' F2 D' R U' R L F' U' F R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F B' U2 R2 B
94. 8.776 D' F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B U' L D R U2 R2 B' L2
95. 10.995 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U L F D' F U' L2 B D F
96. 11.995 U' B2 U B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 B U2 R' B F' D U2 B2 R B'
97. 9.986 D R D B D' R F B2 L' U F2 R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2
98. 10.154 R2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' L' D' U' F L R B L' D B
99. 10.855 B2 U F2 U L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U L R F R B F' R2 D R' F'
100. 9.657 R2 B' L2 F U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 R D U2 R' D2 L2 B U' R B2
101. 10.950 B2 F2 R2 F2 D U' B2 U' R2 B2 U R' D B L2 B2 F L U' L U2
102. 11.099 L F' D B2 L B' R F' D2 F2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 D' R2 U' L2 R'
103. 9.993 F D' B2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 U F2 L2 R D' F R F L' B F2 U2
104. 9.675 L2 U2 L2 D R' U2 F U2 B' U2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R B2
105. 9.644 L2 F U F L2 F L F R F' D2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 F B D2 L2 D
106. 11.019 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F' R' U L U F' U B2 U'
107. 11.328 B L' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 L' B' U R' D B D' L' U' B
108. 10.465 F' R2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 L B2 L' B2 D F' L' R2 D' F2
109. 8.904 U' F' U R D' R L' D' R F' R B2 L' F2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 L
110. 10.591 L2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F D2 B' L2 F' L' B' R2 U2 B R2 U' R'
111. 11.808 U F B2 D B' L D' F' R U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F' B2 R2 D2 F D
112. 10.240 U2 F' U2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 B2 L' F D L' R2 D2 B F U'
113. 10.922 B' F' R2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' R' D2 R' D' R2 B2 L' B R' F
114. 11.171 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 F R2 B' U2 B D L' B' L' B F' R2 D L' R'
115. 11.352 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 F L' D' B2 R U2 R' D' F' U'
116. 11.145 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R U F L' B' L2 D2 U F L2
117. 9.608 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 L F2 R D2 B' L B2 U B2 F2 D F U'
118. 10.352 F2 D R2 D2 F' U' L' F B U2 L D2 L' F2 R B2 R' U2 B2
119. 10.258 L' D2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 F U L2 B D R2 D2 L U F
120. 11.890 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U' F L' D R2 D B D2 L R U'
121. 10.578 F2 B R' F' B L D F' D B' D2 L2 F D2 F U2 B' U2 L2 D'
122. 8.778 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 F D' F2 R' U' F U L D' R2
123. 10.706 R2 D2 B F' U2 L2 B U2 D B2 L2 U2 F U' L' U2 L' R'
124. 9.970 L' D B' D L2 D F' B2 R L' F2 U B2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U F2
125. 9.993 B' R F B2 D B2 R F2 U D2 L2 B2 U2 D2 F D2 B' U2 L2 B'
126. 10.737 L' B2 U D' B L' B2 U L' D2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 B2 R2 F'
127. 10.644 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F' L R D L' D R' U L F
128. 10.219 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' U' L U2 L F' D' U R2 U2
129. 9.320 B' L' D' R' U2 F' U F' B2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F
130. 8.882 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 B R' B' D2 L F' R' D' B' U'
131. 9.217 U' B2 R2 D R2 D F2 D F2 R2 D2 F' R U' F' D' U' L2 U
132. 10.437 L2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 F' L2 U' L F L2 D B R U' L'
133. 11.105 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 R F' U' B' U' L F' U R U F
134. 8.863 R' U D L D B' U' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 U
135. 11.038 U2 D B R U' R F B R' U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 D2 F B D
136. 10.116 D' L2 D2 B' F2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B U' F' R B' R D' B' L2
137. 10.081 B' L' F2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 D R B' D B2 F R D2
138. 9.153 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F U2 L' U R B R2 B L R'
139. 10.802 B R2 B2 F' R2 F D2 F' R D' R2 B' U' R' D2 R2 D2 L2
140. 10.201 R' U2 B2 L' B2 L' F2 R F2 U2 R U L2 U' B D2 R F' R2 U'
141. 10.934 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' U2 F' D' R U F2 D R D R2 D'
142. 10.987 U L D2 R' B U F' L B2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R'
143. 9.424 D L2 U F2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 R D' L' U2 F R D' F2 U2 R
144. 10.687 R U' F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L D' U2 L2 B D' R' F' D'
145. 9.931 F2 L2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 F' D2 F U' F U' L F D' U L2 B U2
146. 10.873 R' U' L' F' D2 L' B2 D' B' D2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D
147. 9.961 L D2 R U2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 L F' D' R' B2 U' F U2 R' U
148. 9.601 R2 D F' U L' U2 R D F' U2 D2 L' D2 F2 L U2 R B2 U2 F'
149. 8.988 R2 F' D' R' B U' L F' U2 L F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B2
150. 9.684 D2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 F D F U' R2 F L' F' L' D F
151. 9.989 L2 D2 B F D2 F2 U2 F D2 U R U2 R F' D L D2 R2 D'
152. 10.794 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F R' F2 L F D2 R F R2 U2
153. 10.964 F' B2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D B F' L' F D R F2 U2
154. 10.081 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F R' U2 B L2 B' D' L D' B2
155. 10.512 D2 B2 L' F' B2 U' D B U L U2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 B D2
156. 9.768 U' L2 D' U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 L' D' U' F U' B L F2 L
157. 10.402 R' D' L2 B2 R2 U2 R B D' L' F2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 B R2
158. 8.776 R' L2 U B2 D R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D R B D' L2 U B2 L' U
159. 8.789 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 B' L D B2 U' R F2 U2 F
160. 9.851 R L' F' R2 B' U2 F2 L' U' R F' U2 F R2 D2 B' U2 D2 B'
161. 8.490 D L2 B2 L2 F U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 L B2 L2 D U2 F R D2
162. 10.331 D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 L B D B2 R F' L2 D2 U F'
163. 9.548 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B L F D B2 U' R2 B' L2 B' L
164. 9.369 L U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 D L D B' U R B2 L' U B2
165. 9.442 D' F2 D2 F' B U D2 B' L' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U'
166. 8.993 U' L2 F2 D B2 D B2 U R2 B' U' R' F2 L' F2 R D U L
167. 10.043 B' D' U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R F2 U R B2 U' B L'
168. 9.255 D2 B D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B' U' B' R U2 R B' D2 B2 D R2
169. 10.705 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U B L R U2 F' U2 L' U R' F2 U'
170. 10.586 L' R2 U2 L2 B D2 B D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R' U B' F2 L' F' D' U' F
171. 9.088 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 B' L2 F R2 L' D2 U L' B2 F L D' L2 F'
172. 9.049 F' L2 F' D' F' D' R2 F' L U' R2 D L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2
173. 9.817 U F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D R2 U' L D2 B U F U2 F' D L' R'
174. 10.786 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 U' F U' L2 B2 F' U' L' D R2
175. 9.017 F R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 B' D F D2 U' L U R D'
176. 10.544 F U2 L' R' B2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 R D2 B' L' R U2 B' U' L' D' R
177. 11.602 F2 R B2 U' F L D' R' U' L F2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 R U2 B2 D2
178. 9.521 U' L D' B' R2 D2 R' F' U' R U' D' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U L2 U' B2
179. 10.193 F L2 U R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 R' B2 U L R D R F R'
180. 9.833 U2 B D2 R2 B' U2 B2 U2 F R2 B' U' B2 L D F' U' R' B' L B'
181. 9.489 R2 F' R2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 L' U' B F' U F' R2 F' D' L'
182. 9.810 D2 F' L D R2 D' F' L D R F2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 B2 L2 F2 B2
183. 8.912 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 F R B' L' D' F2 D' R D' R' D2
184. 9.152 B2 U D R B U D2 B2 R D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U L2 D
185. 10.795 B' L2 B2 D' L' F2 R' F B U2 B2 R2 L' B2 R F2 L' U2 F2 R
186. 9.018 R2 F L' B R' U' B' R' U B2 L2 B2 U D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2
187. 9.688 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U L' B R2 D2 B L' B D F L2
188. 8.674 L' F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 B' D2 L' F U' B2 F L' D U
189. 9.890 U' B L' D' B2 D F' U' L' B' R2 L2 D' L2 U F2 B2 L2 U L2 U'
190. 10.409 D' F' U2 F' D2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R' D F' L D' L' B2 F
191. 10.202 R2 U2 R2 D2 B F2 D2 B2 F D L2 D U L D' F R D B'
192. 9.217 F2 R D2 U2 R' D2 L B2 R2 B R U' L2 B' F' U R' B2 L'
193. 9.337 R' B D L' U2 F' R' F B' U' R2 B2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 F'
194. 10.753 R U2 L' F2 R' B2 L F2 L' F2 R2 D F' U' B U' L2 B2 F R
195. 10.521 U2 F' R2 F' L2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 R B' D L U B2 L' D B' U'
196. 10.633 D U B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' U' F D L D B' D U2 B2
197. 8.553 U' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L D2 B2 L' B2 F2 D R' U' B2 U2 B U R2 U2
198. 11.194 R' L2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 U' B2 L' R' U B R U R
199. 11.233 F2 L F2 L' B2 F2 L D2 L F' U' B U R2 D F' U' L' R'
200. 9.809 R2 F2 D' B' R' U F U2 L U D2 F2 U2 D2 R L' U2 L D2 F2








Spoiler: 400 Solves In



Stats:
Best Single: 6.77
Best Ao5: 8.526
Best Ao12: 8.868
Best Ao25: 9.298
Best Ao50: 9.503
Best Ao100: 9.651
Average So Far: 9.989
% of Solves That Are Sub-10: 50%, Exactly


Spoiler: Times



201. 9.073 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D F2 U F2 L F' U F D2 B' U2 F L' B' 
202. 9.465 R F' L2 U' L' U2 R U F' B2 D2 B2 D F2 U L2 F2 U B2 D' R' 
203. 11.281 R2 U2 D2 F R' L2 D L2 U F' B2 D2 R L U2 L U2 D2 R F2 
204. 10.306 R' B' U2 F' B2 D L2 F2 D2 R' B' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 
205. 9.425 B R2 D2 U2 B2 F L2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' B' F2 D U2 F D' 
206. 10.281 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 B D2 R2 L' D' R2 B2 L2 F2 L U F' L2 
207. 9.200 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F U R D B' F2 U' F R' D 
208. 8.767 U2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 R B U L B' U' F' D F' D U' 
209. 8.889 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 U R2 F2 R' F D2 U F' R' B U2 F2 U' 
210. 10.425 D2 F' D2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 B L2 U2 D R2 U' B' L2 F L B2 L U' 
211. 10.688 L D B' U' B R F' U2 B' L2 U' L2 F2 U' D B2 U2 B2 R2 L' 
212. 8.897 L2 F L2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F' R F D U' R D L' U' B' U2 
213. 9.913 U' D L F L F2 B' R' B2 U' R L2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 
214. 10.361 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' F2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 U' R2 B' L D' R' D' R F' R 
215. 9.266 D2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' D U L' R2 F L B D2 R 
216. 9.810 U2 L D2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L' B U' F' U2 L' R 
217. 10.072 B2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 F2 D L' U B R' U R B2 L R 
218. 10.465 U L2 D' F2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 F U' L U2 B' U L2 D2 L' 
219. 10.225 U D2 L' U2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 D' R' U B U2 F L B' R 
220. 9.745 R F2 R U2 L U2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 U L' B R2 B' F R2 D' B R 
221. 10.033 L U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R' U F U2 L' D R' U2 
222. 9.999 L2 B D' R2 F R U2 F' U R2 F B L2 D2 L2 B D2 F U2 L2 
223. 9.473 U R' U D2 R' B U F' D' F U2 L2 B R2 F U2 R2 F' R2 F' 
224. 8.937 F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D' U R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U F' R2 B' F2 D' U F 
225. 8.945 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 B' R F L' B D' L' B U' L U' 
226. 8.408 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L F U2 B' F2 R' F' D L2 
227. 9.056 U2 L' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 F' D2 F' U F D' U B' L R 
228. 8.127 L' B R2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 B' U R' D2 U2 L D2 F2 U B2 
229. 10.209 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D F L' R2 U B2 D2 L F R F' 
230. 8.024 D' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F D' U2 L2 B' F L' 
231. 8.449 L2 B L' B2 R' D2 R U F B U' L2 D B2 U' L2 D F2 B2 U 
232. 9.001 B D2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 B D' B R2 F' L' D L2 U R F 
233. 8.281 F' L B2 R B2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 U F2 L B2 L' U' 
234. 10.031 D L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' B' D U' F R' D U R2 F2 L' D2 
235. 9.866 D' R2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 F R2 U2 F' L U F2 D2 F R2 U B' R 
236. 9.321 U L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R B' L2 R' D2 B L2 D R 
237. 8.969 B' U2 L' F2 U2 L2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 D R B' F2 U' B' L' R2 
238. 9.409 D2 B' U2 B R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L' D2 F R2 B D' B' U' F2 L F' 
239. 9.881 L2 F2 L' U F' B' U L B D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R D2 L B2 D 
240. 10.121 B2 D' R2 D U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 B R B D2 F' U B2 L2 U2 F 
241. 9.111 D R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 F' R' D B' U2 F2 D B2 F R' 
242. 9.346 R2 U B2 D2 U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 B L D L2 F2 R2 B' 
243. 10.313 D R2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 B' F' D L B D' U' F' U B' 
244. 10.656 U R D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 U2 F' L' U2 F' D' R2 D2 L' D2 
245. 10.010 U F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B' U L' D2 R U2 R' F' U' 
246. 10.922 U' D2 L D2 R F2 L' B2 U2 L2 U' B' U2 L B U2 B' L2 
247. 7.849 R U R' U2 L D B' D2 B F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 F2 B2 U B2 
248. 10.224 F' U2 R' B' L2 D' F' L' F R U' B2 U' F2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U 
249. 9.574 F U2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 D R' F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 
250. 9.395 R' D' B U' R' L' F' U R' F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 
251. 9.773 B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 R' U2 D' R F' R D' U' L2 F2 L F' 
252. 9.355 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U' R2 B' R2 F' U B' L' D' F2 L' F2 
253. 9.113 F D' F2 D' L F' U2 D L' R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 
254. 8.653 L2 B2 D2 R U2 R U2 L2 D2 F2 R B L' B R' F2 D L' F2 R2 
255. 9.490 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 F R' U B2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 
256. 9.368 B L2 F R' U B' U2 R' F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D F2 R2 D' R 
257. 10.323 L' F D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 D' L' B2 L U2 F' 
258. 10.078 U2 F2 R F R' U2 D' F' U' D2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 F' B2 U2 B' 
259. 10.033 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 R' D' R' B R D2 L2 F2 R' B 
260. 10.769 B' R' U' R' L2 F L' D2 L' U' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 
261. 9.136 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L2 R2 F' D L2 F' D' F R' F' R 
262. 10.497 U L D' R2 U F2 R' L' F' L' D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 
263. 10.266 L2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 F' L' U' B F R2 D F L2 F 
264. 9.609 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 F' R2 U2 B2 U R F D' U' L2 F L R' B 
265. 10.653 U B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B D' F2 L' D' F D L' R' 
266. 10.445 U' L2 U' L' B2 D2 R' F B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 
267. 9.969 L2 F B U' L D L2 F R2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 R B2 L F2 L' B 
268. 9.778 R L' B' L F R' D' U2 R L F2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' 
269. 10.226 D2 B2 R2 D L' F' U' D' R' D2 F2 R2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 D' 
270. 9.150 R' F2 U2 F2 U' L' U2 B' L' F' U B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 D R2 D' 
271. 10.864 B U' F B2 R L B' U' R' L2 F D2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 
272. 10.563 B2 U' R2 D F2 D' F2 U L2 R2 F R' F' R' U2 L F D R' 
273. 9.263 D L2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F L2 B' U F D' B2 R D U' 
274. 10.863 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 F' R2 B2 D L' D2 U' L D F2 
275. 9.225 F2 L2 B U2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R' F' L2 B R D' R D L' 
276. 9.203 R' F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 U' B D F' R B R 
277. 9.699 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 B F2 R2 L' F' D' F' R D' R' F2 U' 
278. 10.029 B2 D2 F2 L' B D' R2 B' U2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U2 D2 F2 B2 R' 
279. 6.777 F2 U2 B2 R U2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 L F D2 B' L U' B D B2 F2 
280. 9.818 D2 F2 L' U F B R U2 F D F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 F 
281. 8.879 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 U' R2 U F R D B L' D U' F L F 
282. 10.672 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 B R D' L' U L2 R2 B D 
283. 9.140 R2 F D2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 B L2 F R' B R2 B' D' U R' B L' D2 
284. 9.274 R F U2 L2 B D2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' L D' F' D R2 B' L2 F U 
285. 10.072 U' R2 F2 R B2 L B L2 B R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' D2 F2 B2 R2 D' F' 
286. 9.706 F D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 R U' B' L B' F D 
287. 9.747 F2 R' U2 R B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F R' D B L' R' D2 B R 
288. 9.995 U' R' L' D B D F' R2 F' R D2 F' R2 F B' U2 L2 U2 D2 B' U2 
289. 9.812 U' F2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F D2 U2 F L2 R F' L D2 R2 B F2 U' F 
290. 10.417 R' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B R' D' F R2 B L F' U 
291. 10.623 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F R B L B' D B U R2 F' 
292. 8.646 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 B F2 L2 F U2 L2 F' L R2 F2 D' B' U' L' R2 F' 
293. 10.547 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F D' B' F' U B' R D' B' R2 
294. 10.660 U2 F' L2 B2 F' R2 F D2 F' D2 U2 R' F2 U F' R D' F' U' R 
295. 9.572 L' B' D2 L B2 L' U' B R2 U' B2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D B 
296. 10.833 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 L U' R U' B2 D2 F D2 B' R D 
297. 11.068 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 F' U' B2 L2 U2 L' D U2 B' 
298. 9.394 L' D2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 L' B' L2 B' R' F D' F D 
299. 9.401 D2 F2 R F B R2 D' R' L2 U2 L' D R2 U F2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D 
300. 10.928 L' B' R2 B R' U' L B' D R2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 B L2 B' 
301. 8.898 U2 F L2 R2 B D2 B L2 B' R2 F2 U B' D' L2 F2 R' F R2 D U' 
302. 10.138 R F' R2 B R' F U' F D L' B2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 
303. 8.747 L D R2 D F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R D U B U L B2 U F D 
304. 9.851 B2 D' L2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L B U' F2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 U 
305. 10.812 L' B U' L' F' D F' U L' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 
306. 10.394 U F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 L B' D L' F R' U B' D2 R2 
307. 8.019 B2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 F' L' D' U2 R2 F2 R D' F2 R 
308. 10.457 F' R2 F2 D2 U B2 U L2 D B2 L2 D R B2 L' R' D2 B U' R' B' 
309. 9.737 B' R2 U B2 D' L2 D L2 U B2 U F2 R' B2 F' L D' B F' U L 
310. 9.809 U' L2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 U R2 U2 B' L R F R' U2 R F D 
311. 10.585 U F D B' U2 B2 U L F R' D2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 D2 F2 
312. 9.436 F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D L2 D2 B R F U B' L B2 L B F 
313. 9.841 U' D2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 R D2 B2 R' B' R B' D F' U2 L2 U2 
314. 10.218 L2 U' F2 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 L U2 B R F2 R D R' D' 
315. 11.417 D F' R' L D' R2 U F' R' U2 R2 D F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 
316. 10.159 R2 U' F U L2 B' U D2 L D2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L F' 
317. 10.009 D2 B2 F2 L B2 L2 U2 L' U2 L B' R' U2 B' D B2 D2 U2 L2 
318. 8.803 L U2 B2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 R B' L2 F' D' R' U2 
319. 8.996 U2 F' B' D2 F2 U B2 D R' F2 D' R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D B' 
320. 10.080 F2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L' F R2 B' D R D L U2 F 
321. 9.408 B' D2 U2 B' D2 B D2 B' U2 L' R' B2 U B2 L F2 D U 
322. 8.617 R F B U' F2 D R2 U' F2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 L B2 R' U 
323. 10.819 U' R2 D2 B' R' B D F B D2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L D2 L' U2 
324. 8.584 R2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U' F' R' U' L U' L D' L' B R2 
325. 8.800 R' D2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 F' L' R' F' L' D R2 U R' B2 
326. 12.279 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L2 F2 L U' L R' B R' U' L' F' R2 F2 
327. 10.659 R2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B' D2 F D R B' F U F R2 U' R 
328. 10.133 L2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R' D F L' R2 B D U L' F 
329. 9.561 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 D' B2 D' F' D2 F 
330. 10.593 R2 B R2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 B R2 U' B' D L U R F D' R2 F2 
331. 10.564 F2 D F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L' D2 B' F' U F2 R' D F' D' 
332. 9.456 L F2 U2 R' B2 L B2 F2 U2 D' F R B2 D R' B' U L' D2 
333. 10.626 L2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L' U R' D2 L2 U' B' D2 U2 R2 
334. 9.925 D' B D' F D R B' U' B R B2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 
335. 10.307 D2 B U' D R D R2 U F B2 R' F2 U2 R2 L' U2 L' B2 R 
336. 11.497 D' R F2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 R F' L2 D' R2 B L R' B 
337. 8.897 D2 B2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 L' U2 R2 F' L R2 F' D' U B D' R2 U 
338. 8.255 L2 B' R2 B' D2 F R2 B L2 U B' L' D L2 R2 U F' L B' 
339. 10.201 D' F' U2 L2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 B' F' D2 R B' U' L U B2 D R' 
340. 8.970 D L2 U R2 D B2 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 L U B R U' L2 B' 
341. 10.900 L' B U' D F L' D' B U' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F' R 
342. 10.230 F2 U L B2 U' F' B D2 F2 R2 U2 R L2 U2 R' B2 L F2 D 
343. 10.765 U R2 D2 F2 U R2 D L2 F2 U L2 R' D' B D F' U F' D L2 R2 
344. 8.825 B2 R2 U2 F U2 B L2 U2 B' F2 L2 U B2 R F2 L U B' D' L2 U2 
345. 9.540 D' L R2 B2 L F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B' R B2 D2 U L2 F R B 
346. 10.170 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 F' L' B' R F' R2 D B U F2 
347. 9.079 F D F L U' B' D2 R' D F B2 U L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U 
348. 9.368 U2 L' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 L U F2 R2 U' L' B' F' U' R2 F' 
349. 9.183 F D' U' F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F' D' U' L F L F D2 F 
350. 8.847 F' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 R2 D F' L' U' R' B F2 D U B 
351. 10.386 D B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 D' U B2 L' R D' L2 U F' U' B L R' 
352. 9.593 F2 L' F' U2 L U' B D' R L2 U2 L2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' 
353. 10.192 D2 R2 D2 B F L2 B D2 U2 B' L' R U2 B U' R B D B' 
354. 9.664 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U L2 B' R F' L F U' F U' 
355. 10.050 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 R' B' L2 B2 L R2 D L' F L 
356. 9.003 D' L2 F' U R B D' F' D2 F' U2 R L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 
357. 10.237 B2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 U B2 U' L2 R' U' L F' L R2 B F L' U2 
358. 10.672 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 B D L2 F D2 U2 R' F2 L2 R' 
359. 10.755 U2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F' R2 D B2 L R U' L' 
360. 10.617 B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U' B' L B' U' L' F2 R' F' D2 
361. 9.875 D B U L2 F R U2 L' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F 
362. 9.657 D L B2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' F' U F2 L D2 U' B D' F 
363. 9.546 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D B2 F2 L B R D' F' R2 B L' U' L2 
364. 8.727 D F2 U R2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' R B2 R2 D L' F' U2 F D' 
365. 9.064 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 U F2 R2 B' U2 L' R' D R B' D U2 R2 
366. 9.922 F2 L2 U2 F D2 F L2 B R2 D2 F2 L D' B L F' U2 L' F L' 
367. 10.194 D2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2 B' D L' U2 R U B R B U' 
368. 8.505 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D L D2 F' D B L2 D' B' D U2 
369. 9.847 L F2 R' U2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 R' U' L' B2 L' F U B2 R2 F2 
370. 8.753 U' B2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 F D2 R2 F L' B' U' R' D' L' D2 U' L F' 
371. 9.727 U R2 B' F' L2 F L2 U2 B' L2 R2 F L' D B2 R B' R2 D' R 
372. 8.571 L2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F U F2 L2 D2 U' L D B' D2 
373. 10.564 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 R U' R2 F' R' B2 U L2 F R F2 
374. 9.794 U F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F U L F L2 B' R2 B2 R' B2 
375. 10.514 U2 F R2 L' D' F2 U' L2 U2 B' L F2 D2 L U2 R B2 U2 B2 R U2 
376. 8.553 L2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 F U2 B' L2 D2 L' D' R 
377. 9.169 D2 F D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 B D F' U2 L2 R B L F L2 
378. 10.587 D U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L U2 F' U R D' F2 D B' U2 
379. 9.473 U2 R' D2 R F2 L' D2 R U2 B2 L F D2 R' B' U F2 L2 F U 
380. 9.617 F2 R F2 B' U2 B L' B D R U2 R U2 F2 L' U2 L U2 B2 L2 F' 
381. 8.770 R' U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D U F R B2 L' B U2 F L' 
382. 9.738 R' F B' R' D2 B' R' D B' U R B2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 L B2 
383. 10.122 D' R2 F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U L' B' R2 D L2 R F' U B D' 
384. 8.957 R2 U L2 B2 D' U' F2 D' L2 U' F2 L' U L R2 F L' B' F2 D U' 
385. 10.755 F' L' R' F2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L F' L U' B2 D R' B' R2 U 
386. 10.728 F2 D2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' D' F R2 B2 L U B' R' D L' 
387. 8.344 D2 B2 U2 L R D2 L' D2 U2 F2 U' L' D2 R' B D' U' F' R 
388. 9.050 F U' F2 B L D' B' U2 R D' R2 L F2 L B2 U2 R2 L' U2 B2 U2 
389. 9.050 L2 B D B' U' R F' B' R D F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' 
390. 10.653 L2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' B U2 B L2 U' F2 R2 B' L' R 
391. 11.561 R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D B2 D B2 U' B' L2 D2 F' L' F' U R D L' 
392. 9.643 F2 L' F2 L' F R2 L2 F D' B2 R2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 
393. 10.952 U F2 L F2 R' B2 D2 U2 R D2 F2 U L' R B F' L' R F L 
394. 9.484 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 D' B2 F L U' B L2 D' F R2 B R2 
395. 9.099 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U' B2 D' R D B L D2 B2 U B F' D2 
396. 10.528 L2 B2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D R' B' R' D L2 D2 F' D 
397. 9.209 F2 D2 L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' B' L2 F L2 U L' 
398. 10.511 D2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U R2 B D R U' L2 B2 R2 
399. 9.174 B D2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' U' F2 L2 U' B2 R U L' R' B D2 R2 U B2 
400. 9.410 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U R F L D L2 R' U R2 B' F'


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 11, 2018)

In addition to my unfinished 6x6 and gigaminx goals, I'm adding a third one, with an end date this time:

3x3 with Feet
Starting average: ~2:00
Ao500 (min. 150)
Goal: Ao100 sub-1:25
End date: 5/25/18, before Clocks N' Cats 2018

Progress spreadsheet

Edit 4/24: I'm way behind on this, I don't know if I'll catch up. I did 15 solves on 4/13 or 4/14 and then went to visit my mom. I ended up spending most of my free time at her house until Monday, then getting ready for her funeral till Saturday, and catching up with her family since. I'm try catching up, but it's a tall order at this point.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 20, 2018)

I’m bumping this after too long of a break. Mostly going to be working on feet for now. I’ve slipped a bit: just did a 2:01 Ao12. I really want to get sub-1:00, I’m at 147 solves of my original 500 goal.

New target:

500 solves, sub-1:25 Ao100 before Big Cheese 2019


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 18, 2019)

3 days short of a one-year bump, but I like the idea of the thread, so here goes:

My current goals as stated here:

Gigaminx sub-22:00 Ao12 -- I've done 11 solves, current Ao5 is 29:55.69. I give up until better hardware is available.
Feet sub-1:25 Ao100 -- I'm well short of this, I'll keep working but I'm not sure I'm consistent enough to warrant a specific time goal
6x6 Sub-4:30 Ao1000 -- 1203 solves since I started this particular goal on 7/14/17, PBs for 1/3/5/12/50/100/500/1000 are 3:28.90/3:55.38/4:00.82/4:09.63/4:15.97/4:18.72/4:25.26/4:38.64

Going forward my goals are:
6x6 Ao100 sub-4:00 by solve 2000 (starting at 1703) in my CSTimer 6x6 session
5x5 Ao100 sub-2:00 by solve 2000 (starting at 1600) in my CSTimer 5x5 session


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2019)

So if I put:

Goal: Sub-10
Solves: Ao100

Than that means I want to have an Ao100 under 10 seconds? Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 18, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> So if I put:
> 
> Goal: Sub-10
> Solves: Ao100
> ...



From the first post:



One Wheel said:


> This is a puzzle-neutral race thread. Here are the rules:
> 1. Use your own scrambles, but not hand scrambles if possible.
> 2. Solves do not need to be done in one sitting, but preferably provide at least a start and end date for the session.
> 3. Divide 5 hours by your current global average: that is the minimum value for x. Format is Aox
> ...



I guess I’m not following my own rules exactly, but they’re a good starting point anyway.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2019)

I don't understand the point of "minimum value of x". Does that mean at least x amount of times in the AoX must be under my goal?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 18, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> I don't understand the point of "minimum value of x". Does that mean at least x amount of times in the AoX must be under my goal?



If you start with a 20 second average, 20 seconds goes into 5 hours 900 times, so the minimum value of x would be 900. You might say you’ll do an Ao1000, with the goal that the last Ao100 be sub-10.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 18, 2019)

Puzzle: 5x5 BLD
Starting average: 20 minutes
Solves: 100 (min. 15)
Goal: Sub 10 minutes
Start: Dec 17, 2019
By NA champs


----------



## Llewelys (Dec 18, 2019)

Puzzle: 3BLD
Starting average: ~ 10 minutes
Solves: 100 (min. 30)
Goal: sub 5 minutes
Start: Dec 21, 2019
End: Jan 5, 2020


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 19, 2019)

Apparently I already have two marathons for Mega and Feet, the only two events that really matter, but I think I'm going to start one for OH, because that one also matters a lot. I think I'm going to do it like how I did it in the other posts, and also edit an update every 100 solves. I probably wont start until after WisCube 2019 because I need to grind Feet right now.

Event: OH
Starting Average: 15
Solves Required: 1200

Goal: 14.5
Start Date: End of December
End Date: really Feb 3, technically April 21

non rolling (except where noted), and separate sessions
12/22: 15.60 ao100
12/30: 15.41 ao100
1/4: 15.37 ao100
1/12: 15.17 ao100
1/19: 14.81 ao100 (PR!)
1/22 15.28 ao100
1/24 14.89 ao100
1/26 15.04 ao100
1/29 14.97 ao100 (rolling through ~130 solves)
2/1 14.79 ao100 (PR!) (rolling through 135 solves)
2/3 14.93 ao100
4/21 15.27 ao 100


E: Also, despite already having a different post for Mega, I think it would be prudent to consolidate it here. I think I'll update in averages of 50 because 100 is a lot.

Event: Megaminx
Starting Average: 58
Solves Required: 300

Goal: 55
Start Date: Beginning of January

1/13: 57.51 ao50
---
---
---
---
---


----------



## Llewelys (Jan 5, 2020)

Llewelys said:


> Puzzle: 3BLD
> Starting average: ~ 10 minutes
> Solves: 100 (min. 30)
> Goal: sub 5 minutes
> ...



Update:
I knew how to solve a cube blindfolded before that but I had never timed myself so I estimated I could do it in about 10 minutes. Turned out I could do it in about 7 minutes, so I crushed my goal of sub 5: I can now do it in about 3 minutes and a half.

Here are 50 solves I did yesterday and today (only 32% success rate):


Spoiler: 3:35.02 mo50: 1:51.xx memo + 1:43.xx exec



1. 3:40.54=1:37.29+2:03.25[2 corners + wrong de set up] D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 B R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' L' B Fw Uw2 
2. 3:43.50=1:49.81+1:53.68 D2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R' D' U' F' L2 D2 U2 Fw Uw' 
3. 5:30.96=3:59.64+1:31.32[3 edges] D B R' L U L' B2 D2 B L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 Fw Uw2 
4. 2:35.34=1:18.30+1:17.04 B2 U' L B' L F' U L' F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 D2 Fw' Uw' 
5. 3:33.34=1:51.01+1:42.32[7 edges tf] B2 R B2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 D F L U2 R2 U' F' R U2 B Fw' Uw' 
6. 2:32.40=1:28.62+1:03.77 B2 D' L' U' R D B L' F D' L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 B2 Fw' 
7. 3:28.89=1:51.70+1:37.19[4 edges] D2 R U L2 F' U D R D2 B U2 F B2 U2 D2 B L2 B' U2 R' Fw Uw' 
8. 3:54.64=2:02.64+1:52.00[2 cornes 2 edges] L2 D2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 F L' D' R' U' B' L' B2 D' F' D 
9. 3:33.76=1:37.85+1:55.90[2 edges + picking] R F' D' R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U L2 U L F D2 B R B R2 Rw Uw2 
10. 3:21.95=1:56.11+1:25.84[mess] D' B2 F2 D U F2 U B2 U' R' D L R2 D F' U R2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw2 
11. 3:15.06=1:42.84+1:32.22[3 corners] D F2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 L' U2 L D2 F R2 F' U F' L2 U' B2 Fw Uw2 
12. 2:28.31=1:15.01+1:13.29 R F' R2 B U' B2 D' B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D' R' D B2 U2 L' D2 F Rw2 Uw' 
13. 4:15.97=2:30.62+1:45.34[mess + picking] L' D' F2 U R2 U R2 B D R' B2 R2 F2 R B2 R D2 L' B2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw 
14. 2:42.08=1:19.78+1:22.29 L B L2 U F2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R B2 R2 U' L' D2 F L2 Uw' 
15. 2:41.28=1:20.60+1:20.68 U2 R B2 L' D2 L' B2 F2 L F2 D2 L D' L R2 B2 D B U B2 
16. 3:22.04=1:33.50+1:48.53[2 edges] B' R2 U D R2 F R' U' B2 U' B2 D F2 D L2 D F2 D' L2 F U2 Fw Uw' 
17. 3:26.22=1:17.53+2:08.68[1 edge + picking] R B' L' U' L2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 B' D' L' R2 B2 U2 L' Rw' Uw' 
18. 3:40.91=2:07.29+1:33.61[1 corner ] F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 F R U' F U F2 L' B' L' D' Fw' Uw 
19. 5:21.55=2:36.18+2:45.37[success but picking] R B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 R U L F' L D U R2 D Rw' Uw 
20. 5:35.83=2:16.33+3:19.49[mess] R2 F' L D2 R D2 R U2 R' F2 R F2 D2 R2 F' U R' D' L' D B Uw' 
21. 4:22.30=2:03.72+2:18.57[mess] R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 F L' F2 L' R2 D2 Fw Uw2 
22. 2:25.16=1:19.47+1:05.69[worst mess (memo+exec)] D R2 U2 R2 D F2 D F L' U' B R' F2 L D2 B2 U Rw2 
23. 5:52.21=2:59.67+2:52.53[success but picking all along] U' F' L2 F2 B R' B U' L U L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B2 D' Rw' Uw 
24. 2:56.79=1:38.69+1:18.10[2 corners] U2 R U F2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F R2 D F' R D2 L' Fw' Uw' 
25. 3:30.57=1:25.89+2:04.68 B2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 U2 F2 B' L' F R' B' F U F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 
26. 4:13.01=2:36.89+1:36.12[2 corners] F2 D2 L2 D R2 U B2 D' U L' D2 L2 F' U B L U B2 Rw' Uw 
27. 5:00.99=2:07.30+2:53.69[2 edges 2 corners] U D R F2 R2 D' B R' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 D2 R' B2 U Rw Uw2 
28. 3:50.03=1:57.14+1:52.88 F L D' L2 B U' L D' F2 B2 U2 B2 R2 L U2 D2 L D2 L' D' Rw2 
29. 3:21.59=1:27.54+1:54.04 D B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' R F U' R' U' L' U2 R' U' Fw' Uw' 
30. 3:47.18=1:57.83+1:49.34[1 edge 1 corner] R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D B' R' D2 L' D2 B2 U2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 L' F' Fw' Uw' 
31. 2:33.77=1:16.35+1:17.42 B R2 D2 L D' F L2 U R2 F2 R2 B D2 B L2 U2 B U2 B L Fw 
32. 3:14.62=1:40.97+1:33.64 L2 D' F' R2 U' D' R2 D L' D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 Rw' Uw2 
33. 2:36.20=1:32.98+1:03.22[forgot edges gave up] R B' L D' F2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L' F D R' B2 D' L2 Rw2 
34. 5:11.24=2:16.80+2:54.43[picking + 3 edges] B' L F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R F' L' U F2 D L' R Uw2 
35. 2:22.83=1:26.27+56.55[1 edge ] D' R2 B2 D U B2 R2 U B2 L2 U' F' D2 R D' F' D' L B' R2 Rw2 Uw2 
36. 3:08.07=1:44.09+1:23.98 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D U2 B2 U' B' U R D2 F L' B U R D' Fw' Uw2 
37. 3:10.38=1:37.40+1:32.98[1 edge] F2 D L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R2 L B2 F U2 L' F2 D' Rw Uw' 
38. 4:06.04=1:25.92+2:40.12[messed de set up + picking] U2 B2 D2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R U' L' B2 F' L2 B U' B2 D Uw' 
39. 4:32.34=2:59.52+1:32.82[3 edges] L' F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D U' B U' B2 U' L' F' U B2 Uw2 
40. 3:24.60=2:04.30+1:20.29 R2 B' L' F' R U L D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B R' F Fw Uw2 
41. 3:20.40=1:42.14+1:38.26 F2 R L B2 D F' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D Rw' Uw' 
42. 3:35.57=1:54.41+1:41.15 L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 B' L' F R2 U' B2 L B2 D B F' Rw2 Uw 
43. 3:36.04=2:03.31+1:32.73[3 edges] L2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D F2 U' R D2 B' F' L' F' D' R U' R' Rw' 
44. 2:26.28=1:44.58+41.70 D' U2 L B2 L2 F2 L' F2 R B2 D2 F2 B' U' R B' F U2 B' L2 Rw' Uw 
45. 3:22.53=1:47.74+1:34.79[1 edge] R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 B' D' R' B L' U' R U F' D' Fw' Uw2 
46. 2:42.96=1:26.93+1:16.03[2 edges] L D' F' R F' B D' R' D2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 F' Rw2 
47. 3:19.34=2:11.19+1:08.14[1 edge] B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 R' B L2 R' B R2 F2 U B' D' Rw' Uw2 
48. 3:35.48=1:46.66+1:48.82[3 edges] R U2 F2 R' B2 L' U F' R' L2 F' R2 U2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 Uw2 
49. 4:09.32=1:54.43+2:14.88[1 corner+picking] L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 B' U2 L2 R' B L F' D' L B2 L' F2 D' Rw' 
50. 2:38.78=1:09.72+1:29.05[4 edges] U' B' R2 L D' F U' L' U2 D2 R' U2 R B2 L' B2 L F2 R2 U L' Rw' Uw



I'm gonna try to do about 10 BLD solves everyday from now on! I'm hoping to lose another minute overall, and increase my success rate (by working mainly on edges)


----------



## GenTheThief (May 16, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Apparently I already have two marathons for Mega and Feet, the only two events that really matter, but I think I'm going to start one for OH, because that one also matters a lot. I think I'm going to do it like how I did it in the other posts, and also edit an update every 100 solves. I probably wont start until after WisCube 2019 because I need to grind Feet right now.
> 
> Event: OH
> Starting Average: 15
> ...


The logical continuation of my previous and unfinished marathons, now that school is wrapping up and I have time to spend cubing.



Spoiler: Event: OH (150/1200)



Event: OH
Starting average: ~14.8 (Restarting average (9/7/20): ~15.5)
Solves required: 1200

Goal: sub 14
Start date: May 16
End date: ----

every 100 or so:
5/16: 14.37 ao50
9/7: 15.37 ao100 (rolling 105 total)
--
--





Spoiler: Event: 3x3 (100/1600)



Event: 3x3
Starting average: ~10.8
Solves required: 1600

Goal: sub 10
Start date: May 16
End date: ----

every 100 or so:
5/16: 10.60 ao100 (PB) (160 solves)
--
--
--



(pulled from the previous post)


Spoiler: Event: Megaminx (50/300)



Event: Megaminx
Starting Average: 58
Solves Required: 300

Goal: 55
Start Date: Beginning of January
End Date: ----

1/13: 57.51 ao50
---
---
---
---
---


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 16, 2020)

I will do one for OH

Starting average: 33

Minimum solves: 545

Starting date: Friday EDIT: Saturday, may 16th

Goal average: sub 25.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 16, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Friday, may 16th


Did you start this in in 2014?


----------



## ProStar (May 16, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Did you start this in in 2014?



StALkeR


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 16, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Did you start this in in 2014?


I am confused... I started it today lol.


----------



## ProStar (May 16, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am confused... I started it today lol.



It hasn't been Friday, May 16th since 2014. It's Saturday today, you miswrote the date


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It hasn't been Friday, May 16th since 2014. It's Saturday today, you miswrote the date


oh haha I set the date for yesterday because I thought I did some OH solves then, but realized I hadn't. I changed the date to the 16th but left it as Friday


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 17, 2020)

Puzzle 4x4 (Aosu WRM)
start average 48-49
goal average 41-43
solves ao3000 (min. ~380)
Starting date: may 14

Can't stop solving 4x4 so I think a can do this. I already have ~300 solves in my session so I'm retroactively starting it from when I got my worm.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

Puzzle 5x5 (Aochuang GTS M)
Start Avg 1:25ish
Goal Avg 1:15
Solves: Ao1000
Starting Date: May 20th Once my Celeritas Valk 5 comes in the mail

Im starting this on May 20th because my last day of school before everything is dead is on the 19th. I really enjoy 5x5 and once I'm done with school I'm gonna pick up a valk5 (most likely TC premium setup) or aochuang Wrm (also most likely TC premium)


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Puzzle: 7x7
Cube: X-Man Spark M
Current avg: 3:20
Goal avg: Sub 3:10
solves: ao90
Start date: Saturday, May 16, 2020

I've been working on just the first two centers on my 7x7 and when I started solving again my avg had improved by around 10 seconds and now I'm so into 7x7.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 19, 2020)

Below is my puzzle. The goal is to improve my cross solutions and execution. I did an ao12 w/o inspection and timed how long it took to find a "good" cross solution and execute it slowly with an emphasis quality of finger tricks, minimizing move count, & intelligent vs. brute force solutions. This ao12 served as my "current avg." I'd also like to be able to start executing these solutions with my eyes closed soon. Cross is arguably the worst part of my solves. My intent is not necessarily to improve my aoX time but to commit to spending time becoming smarter about my cross solutions.

Puzzle: Cross cube
Current Avg:25.35s
Goal Avg: 22s
Solves: ao711
Start Date: 2020.05.18


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I will do one for OH
> 
> Starting average: 33
> 
> ...


Finished my marathon! I did it in 5 days, I dropped my average nearly 10 seconds.

My average of 100 when I finished my marathon was mid 25, but I did 70 more solves and my average of 100 is now under 25! I completed my goal.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Finished my marathon! I did it in 5 days, I dropped my average nearly 10 seconds.
> 
> My average of 100 when I finished my marathon was mid 25, but I did 70 more solves and my average of 100 is now under 25! I completed my goal.


Wow that's awesome progress in a short amount of time. Congrats!


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Wow that's awesome progress in a short amount of time. Congrats!


Thanks! I figured I would get faster at OH really quickly because I already am pretty fast at 3x3 and I had never done more than 25 OH solves in a day ever.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Thanks! I figured I would get faster at OH really quickly because I already am pretty fast at 3x3 and I had never done more than 25 OH solves in a day ever.


Makes sense. That early stage when you are learning a new puzzle, method, technique, etc. is pretty fun. You just keep smashing records and its a pretty inspiring confidence boost.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 25, 2020)

ok I'm going to postpone 7x7 for a little bit because I'm getting into 3x3 OH because I just got a mini Valk

avg: 20.5
solves: 878
goal avg: Sub 18



Spoiler: solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-24
avg of 117: 19.073

Time List:
17.572, (17.002), 15.446, 19.691, 19.745, 19.130, 19.750, 20.584, DNF(42.314), 17.092, 18.623, 18.030, 19.895, (19.216), 18.887, (19.468), 16.853, (19.860), 19.126, 16.123, 20.946, 19.331, 16.348, (19.391), 20.086, 20.622, 21.265, 16.652, 21.564, 14.486, 18.128, 21.973, 17.919, 17.885, 18.099, 19.386, 19.378, (23.824), (19.013), 22.524, (21.797), 14.098, 17.870, 27.100, 21.585, 24.486, 19.703, 18.919, 18.237, 17.771, 16.767, DNF(18.932), 22.261, 16.823, 18.740, 20.101, 15.683, 21.859, (15.627), 17.613, 20.898, 15.773, 17.778, 17.672, 20.746, 14.646, 11.431, 19.216, 14.600, 20.886, 18.136, 19.491, 19.474, 18.059, 18.619, 16.847, 18.571, 19.849, 16.666, 20.439, 17.689, 18.375, 21.173, 16.178, 20.004, 15.872, 26.008, (17.847), (21.547), 17.209, 22.525, 23.882, 19.259, 15.703, 17.927, 17.183, 18.145, 20.248, 17.668, 20.743, 18.143, 20.399, 22.812, 22.038, 19.516, 19.831, 18.341, 18.299, 22.849, 15.754, 21.581, 17.275, 19.743, 24.001, 16.026, 26.119, 14.952


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 25, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> ok I'm going to postpone 7x7 for a little bit because I'm getting into 3x3 OH because I just got a mini Valk
> 
> avg: 20.5
> solves: 878
> ...


Wait, you can actually use that thing for OH? Me and one of my friends were talking about how perfect a 54-52 mm valk would be for OH and that it would instantly become literally everyone's main. I tried to use his for a joke warmup at a comp for OH and it was so freaking hard to fingertrick that thing.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 25, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Wait, you can actually use that thing for OH? Me and one of my friends were talking about how perfect a 54-52 mm valk would be for OH and that it would instantly become literally everyone's main. I tried to use his for a joke warmup at a comp for OH and it was so freaking hard to fingertrick that thing.


I liked the mini valk I tried, admittedly it was a teeny bit difficult for OH, but it was better than I thought it would be.

OK I will do a marathon as well.
I will start today (Sunday May 24th), I want to do 500 5x5 solves.
My current average is 1:22.00 and my goal is 1:15.00
I am using a Aochuang GTS1 M (I'm getting the WR M soon)


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Wait, you can actually use that thing for OH? Me and one of my friends were talking about how perfect a 54-52 mm valk would be for OH and that it would instantly become literally everyone's main. I tried to use his for a joke warmup at a comp for OH and it was so freaking hard to fingertrick that thing.


yeah, I don't have fully adult sized hands yet, so it actually works great for me. I think a mini WR M would be great for OH tbh


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 27, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Puzzle 5x5 (Aochuang GTS M)  Celeritas Valk 5
> Start Avg 1:25ish
> Goal Avg 1:15
> Solves: Ao1000
> ...


Well, it came today, guess im going to start the marathon now. I would also like to do a megaminx marathon since I just got an LM so here is that too

Puzzle: Megaminx (Galaxy LM)
Method: True Freestlye
Start Avg: 1:28
Goal Avg: Sub 1:20
Solves Ao500
Starting Date: May 26th

Puzzle: 5x5 (Celeritas Valk 5)
Method: Redux
Start Avg: 1:25ish
Goal Avg: Sub 1:15
Solves: Ao1000
Starting Date: May 26th


Wish me luck guys!


----------



## Zeke_beke (Mar 26, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> This is a puzzle-neutral race thread. Here are the rules:
> 1. Use your own scrambles, but not hand scrambles if possible.
> 2. Solves do not need to be done in one sitting, but preferably provide at least a start and end date for the session.
> 3. Divide 5 hours by your current global average: that is the minimum value for x. Format is Aox
> ...


Guess I’ll Try
Puzzle: 3x3
Starting Average 35 Seconds
Solves 1000
Goal Average Around 25
Main RS3M 2020
Starting March 27
Goal End April 27
I Will Update Every 100 Solves

I just finished 100 solves like yesterday and I’m down to about a 33 second average

I just finished my 200 solve and I’m averaging about 28 seconds

I’m still doing it I’m just not gonna do the updates


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Mar 26, 2022)

Puzzle: 2x2
Starting average: 5 seconds
Solves: 1000
Goal average: 4 seconds
Main: MGC 2X2
Starting: April 1st
End:April 30th


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Mar 26, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> This is a puzzle-neutral race thread. Here are the rules:
> 1. Use your own scrambles, but not hand scrambles if possible.
> 2. Solves do not need to be done in one sitting, but preferably provide at least a start and end date for the session.
> 3. Divide 5 hours by your current global average: that is the minimum value for x. Format is Aox
> ...


Yoooooooooooo this is coolll I would like to set a goal
Puzzle : 3x3 x man tornado v2
starting average : sub16
solves : lets say 10000
Goal : average sub 10’
Official sub 9 single


----------



## gsingh (Mar 26, 2022)

Puzzle: 5x5
Staring Average: 58
Solves: 1000
Goal: Sub-55


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Mar 26, 2022)

Welcome to the marathon. Good luck.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 26, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Welcome to the marathon. Good luck.


thanks


----------



## Garf (Mar 26, 2022)

Puzzles: 5x5 and Megaminx
Start: April 1st
Megaminx Starting average: 1:25.
5x5 Starting average: 1:30
5x5 solves: 1000
Megaminx Solves: 1000
5x5 expected goal: sub 1:10
Megaminx goal: sub-1 minutes
End: April-30th.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 26, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> End: April-31st.


not sure that's a day


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Mar 26, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> not sure that's a day


Your right. I better change my deadline. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Garf (Mar 26, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> not sure that's a day


Whoops, changed it


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 26, 2022)

I'll do one
Puzzle: Megaminx
Start avg: 1:45
Solves: 2000
Goal: sub 1:10
Start: March 28th

Edit:
Didn't do much solves the past 2 months so I'm restarting

Puzzle: Megaminx
Start avg: 1:35-1:40ish
solves:2000
Goal sub 1:10
start: May 16th


----------

